# CJ's first prep for Leeds and Plymouth



## CJ

So not been on for a while but a few of you may remember my first cycle journals (tbol only etc) back in 2011 !!??

Some guys on here I miss so I thought I'd share my last 6 ish weeks til show day 

Been training 2 1/2 years and am currently bring prepared by Paul Scarborough @pscarb for ukbff Leeds and the Plymouth show a week after.

Happy to answer all questions but keep aas usage to pms, due to being lucky enough to be sponsored by maxiraw.

Scott Francis got me on the right road (dutchscott) and I made huge transformations with his workouts. He got me into great condition.

Currently 90.2kg @ 5' 7''

Start pic from 2 1/2 years ago










Here are a few pics of progress

Jan -April bucking pics ( working with Dave crosland aka bigbear)




























Current condition,


----------



## flinty90

first in boooyaaaah lol


----------



## flinty90

We miss you on here too bro, and if anyone else who doesnt know you on here wishes to learn from an absolute top bloke who has gone from way below average physique wise to something pretty fcukin outstanding in such a short space of time , they really need to be in here and support you till the end..

i never personally stop bieng gobsmacked at your progress bro , your attitude , your committment, your learned knowledge and obviously the help you have enlisted in getting you were you are..

people can learn a lot from you and this journal im sure of it, i know i fcukin will X


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> We miss you on here too bro, and if anyone else who doesnt know you on here wishes to learn from an absolute top bloke who has gone from way below average physique wise to something pretty fcukin outstanding in such a short space of time , they really need to be in here and support you till the end..
> 
> i never personally stop bieng gobsmacked at your progress bro , your attitude , your committment, your learned knowledge and obviously the help you have enlisted in getting you were you are..
> 
> people can learn a lot from you and this journal im sure of it, i know i fcukin will X


Glad to have you on board buddy....supported my from the very start


----------



## Greyphantom

Flintys talking sh1te as usual, hes a midget bloke who shags sheep in his spare time... 

hey CJ... miss me  x


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Glad to have you on board buddy....supported my from the very start


well you inspired me then and still do mate like you wouldnt understand, just wish i had the committment and work rate you have had as we have eally trained for about the same time frame...

unfortunately i had a lot more fat to start with lol.. and your genetics seem far superior haha

i will continue to support you till the end bro !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Ah subbed  good luck with it hope your last 6 weeks go well!


----------



## flinty90

Greyphantom said:


> Flintys talking sh1te as usual, hes a midget bloke who shags sheep in his spare time...
> 
> hey CJ... miss me  x


LOL awww Phantom i see from your avi you still dont fit into that all in onesy you are wearing lol X


----------



## PaulB

I've nipped over to "the other place" on a few occasions and had a peep through your journal. You've made a very impressive transformation. Good luck with the show, hope it all goes well for you


----------



## CJ

Greyphantom said:


> Flintys talking sh1te as usual, hes a midget bloke who shags sheep in his spare time...
> 
> hey CJ... miss me  x


Hey bigyun .... always miss you mate  



Kaywoodham said:


> Ah subbed  good luck with it hope your last 6 weeks go well!


Glad to have you on board



flinty90 said:


> well you inspired me then and still do mate like you wouldnt understand, just wish i had the committment and work rate you have had as we have eally trained for about the same time frame...
> 
> unfortunately i had a lot more fat to start with lol.. and your genetics seem far superior haha
> 
> i will continue to support you till the end bro !!!


As always, really appreciated bud



ANGLIK said:


> I've nipped over to "the other place" on a few occasions and had a peep through your journal. You've made a very impressive transformation. Good luck with the show, hope it all goes well for you


Thanks for the words anglik, hope all is well with you


----------



## Greyphantom

flinty90 said:


> LOL awww Phantom i see from your avi you still dont fit into that all in onesy you are wearing lol X


the girl in the shop said they were all the rage and I looked good... you saying she was lying


----------



## CJ

Greyphantom said:


> the girl in the shop said they were all the rage and I looked good... you saying she was lying


You not meant to wear it 24/7 though chunk


----------



## Greyphantom

CJ said:


> You not meant to wear it 24/7 though chunk


but... but... you said you liked iiiiitttt.... *runs of sobbing*


----------



## flinty90

Greyphantom said:


> the girl in the shop said they were all the rage and I looked good... you saying she was lying


Not at all bro, when you grow into it it will look great, only thing i picture missing whenever i see it is the straps you hang down from the door frame to bounce up and down in , like a baby bouncer thing pmsl X


----------



## flinty90

Hey CJ as my journal is soooo popular lol :whistling: and i have a few new lads that seem keen in there i have posted a link to this journal bro so you get them to come look ...


----------



## C.Hill

WOW! 2 1/2 years??? Fcuking impressed mate! Amazing shape, legs look sick.

Subbed to this! Good luck


----------



## Greyphantom

C.Hill said:


> WOW! 2 1/2 years??? Fcuking impressed mate! Amazing shape, legs look sick.
> 
> Subbed to this! Good luck


tbh I would say that the majority of the change is in the last year or so right CJ?? awesome results... hes had some good coaches etc but has put the sheer hard work and determination in himself and produced...


----------



## Leigh

Subbed and good luck CJ!

Where's the show in Plymouth? Might just have to pop along, as I'm already here


----------



## Fatstuff

I remember ur old tbol journal u made great gains iirc, u may not remember me I kinda sat back and learned in them days, I was also under the guise of fatmanstan with a cartoon avi lol! Amazing progress, well done! Will rep when I get on pc


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I remember ur old tbol journal u made great gains iirc, u may not remember me I kinda sat back and learned in them days, I was also under the guise of fatmanstan with a cartoon avi lol! Amazing progress, well done! Will rep when I get on pc


arent you still sitting back though mate ??? lol


----------



## Richie186

Saw this on Flintys thread. Count me in. Subbed.


----------



## CJ

C.Hill said:


> WOW! 2 1/2 years??? Fcuking impressed mate! Amazing shape, legs look sick.
> 
> Subbed to this! Good luck


Thank you mate, legs and back are stubborn in terms of fat



Greyphantom said:


> tbh I would say that the majority of the change is in the last year or so right CJ?? awesome results... hes had some good coaches etc but has put the sheer hard work and determination in himself and produced...


Since my time with Scott mate, he changed everything and was a real inspiration.



Leigh L said:


> Subbed and good luck CJ!
> 
> Where's the show in Plymouth? Might just have to pop along, as I'm already here


Hey bud, I live in saltash but the show is at kings road college



Fatstuff said:


> I remember ur old tbol journal u made great gains iirc, u may not remember me I kinda sat back and learned in them days, I was also under the guise of fatmanstan with a cartoon avi lol! Amazing progress, well done! Will rep when I get on pc


I do indeed remember you buddy...I hope your well


----------



## CJ

Richie186 said:


> Saw this on Flintys thread. Count me in. Subbed.


Thank you richie


----------



## Leigh

Saltash! So not a million miles away as I'm at Mutley.

Know the college well. They've had shows there before. If I'm well enough, I'll come along.

(I came over from Flinty's journal too lol)


----------



## flinty90

tut i should get reps for this CJ lol.. woops im not allowed to say that am i , i will have the Mod team insinuating im a rep whore :whistling:


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> tut i should get reps for this CJ lol.. woops im not allowed to say that am i , i will have the Mod team insinuating im a rep whore :whistling:


Sent get the whole rep thing but happy to say thanks here buddy...plus I use tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Leigh L said:


> Saltash! So not a million miles away as I'm at Mutley.
> 
> Know the college well. They've had shows there before. If I'm well enough, I'll come along.
> 
> (I came over from Flinty's journal too lol)


That would be ideal mate...maybe hook up for a session some time


----------



## defo

Good luck with your prep! Subbed


----------



## CJ

defo said:


> Good luck with your prep! Subbed


Thank you defo


----------



## liam0810

Alright pal, good luck with this. As everyone said you've made great progress. I myself am with Scott at the moment and upto end of October. Hoping to extend it till next year as want to do a comp in June/July.

Aren't you going up against Rack? I'm sure I seen somewhere you two have had a bit of a bet on who would be in best shape for Leeds?

Will be at the Leeds show myself do look forward to seeing you on stage.


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Alright pal, good luck with this. As everyone said you've made great progress. I myself am with Scott at the moment and upto end of October. Hoping to extend it till next year as want to do a comp in June/July.
> 
> Aren't you going up against Rack? I'm sure I seen somewhere you two have had a bit of a bet on who would be in best shape for Leeds?
> 
> Will be at the Leeds show myself do look forward to seeing you on stage.


Thanks mate...not so much a bet...more a 'you do it and I'll do it' deal.

Can't wait to get up there with him


----------



## Keeks

Hi there and good luck with your prep, well, the rest of it anyway! Not long left now, phew! 

Will be doing Leeds show too so will see you there! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Hi there and good luck with your prep, well, the rest of it anyway! Not long left now, phew!
> 
> Will be doing Leeds show too so will see you there! :thumb:


Hi keeks..yeah too bloody close :/

Make sure you say hi...

You got a journal ?


----------



## TELBOR

Subbed


----------



## CJ

R0BR0ID said:


> Subbed


Appreciated buddy


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Hi keeks..yeah too bloody close :/
> 
> Make sure you say hi...
> 
> You got a journal ?


Lol, and even though preps getting to that hard stage now, the weeks do seem to be flying by quicker and quicker!

Yep, will look out for you.

Yeah my journals called Keeks journey to the stage with cracking glutes...hopefully, in comp journals section.  Should be re-named Keeks quark journal though as I do seem to mention quark quite a lot!


----------



## Suprakill4

2 and a half years progress is crazy mate. Some bloody hard work gone into that!!!!


----------



## 3752

now that's the neighborhood down the pan....... 

you won't have any energy to update your logs after this weekend so say bye to the nice people


----------



## Queenie

In because flinty directed me here  good luck CJ x


----------



## methos

CJ said:


> That would be ideal mate...maybe hook up for a session some time


What gyms do you guys use if you don't mind me asking? I live in Plympton!


----------



## RACK

Yes it was a bet, don't go lying sweetcheeks!!!!!!!!

Glad to see my nemisis here 

6 weeks left, reckon we should start training mate dont you lol


----------



## 3752

methos said:


> What gyms do you guys use if you don't mind me asking? I live in Plympton!


me and CJ train at Pro Gym in saltash mate...


----------



## CJ

Thanks for the replies people.

In that case rack, I better pull my finger out


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Yes it was a bet, don't go lying sweetcheeks!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad to see my nemisis here
> 
> 6 weeks left, reckon we should start training mate dont you lol


vi looks good rack, your arms have exploded !!!


----------



## RACK

Noooo CJ, put your finger back in hahaha

Thanks flinty, I've been kinda training and dieting lol


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Noooo CJ, put your finger back in hahaha
> 
> Thanks flinty, I've been kinda training and dieting lol


well try a bit harder bro you may even reach the heights that i have reached if you put your mind to it pmsl


----------



## methos

Pscarb said:


> me and CJ train at Pro Gym in saltash mate...


Oh bit of a drive that for me lol! When is the show in plymouth then guys? I'll go along to that I think


----------



## CJ

Plymouth show is Sunday 30th Sept at kings road college


----------



## RACK

2 shows in a week, that's hardcore that mate. There's charity one in derby a few weeks after leeds but I'll be fat by then so I'm not doing it!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> 2 shows in a week, that's hardcore that mate. There's charity one in derby a few weeks after leeds but I'll be fat by then so I'm not doing it!


Paul has already said that it will be very hard mentally to keep it together in that week.

Trouble is, Leeds is miles from my manor and lots of friends and family want to see me at the Plymouth so hopefully that will be enough to keep me going.

So perhaps a cheat meal after Leeds and then a 6 day slog to hold condition for the Plymouth :/ :banghead::screwy:


----------



## dipdabs

That sounds very difficult, but extremely rewarding at the same time... Exciting!!


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> That sounds very difficult, but extremely rewarding at the same time... Exciting!!


I know it will be all worth it in the end...just a big unknown but I'm starting to get an idea of things to come 

Paul is about to make things a lot harder this weekend as well...suppose its time to get nasty


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> I know it will be all worth it in the end...just a big unknown but I'm starting to get an idea of things to come
> 
> Paul is about to make things a lot harder this weekend as well...suppose its time to get nasty


I will think of all the hardwork you guys put in whilst I munch a mcdonalds in the blissful knowledge of knowing I've got til next year and have given myself time off from strict dieting


----------



## CJ

Lol...

.I'm a burger fiend as well....anymore talk like that and I may have to ban you from here


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> Lol...
> 
> .I'm a burger fiend as well....anymore talk like that and I may have to ban you from here


If you even try I will post numerous pictures of various types of burgers, so many it will haunt you in your sleep


----------



## Leigh

CJ said:


> That would be ideal mate...maybe hook up for a session some time


Would have loved to, had the timing been better. Just had surgery so off training for three months minimum. Plus I'm a relative newbie (and a girl) so bit wussy lol.


----------



## RACK

have sunday night off then back to business monday morning, tbh mate I envy you a tad as I'll wake up monday morning and think "What now????"

After my first show I had ibiza 6 weeks after so had to still be strict and this year stuck to prep while in Ibiza, it's as tough as YOU make it.

I'm guessing more cardio, less food for you in the next few weeks from Paul?


----------



## GolfDelta

Very impressive physique mate!Journals like this are probably my favourite part of the forum,learn so much just from reading through the day to day life of a competitive Bber and what it takes to get in that shape.


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> If you even try I will post numerous pictures of various types of burgers, so many it will haunt you in your sleep


They already do 

Specifically chilly burgers with cheese and bacon ffs



Leigh L said:


> Would have loved to, had the timing been better. Just had surgery so off training for three months minimum. Plus I'm a relative newbie (and a girl) so bit wussy lol.


Well I'm not going anywhere so when your fit and ready...........



RACK said:


> have sunday night off then back to business monday morning, tbh mate I envy you a tad as I'll wake up monday morning and think "What now????"
> 
> After my first show I had ibiza 6 weeks after so had to still be strict and this year stuck to prep while in Ibiza, it's as tough as YOU make it.
> 
> I'm guessing more cardio, less food for you in the next few weeks from Paul?


Cardio is staying the same buddy but fats and carbs will be dropping I guess



GolfDelta said:


> Very impressive physique mate!Journals like this are probably my favourite part of the forum,learn so much just from reading through the day to day life of a competitive Bber and what it takes to get in that shape.


Thanks mate....

....

So a little more info on my current regime.

I train 3 times a week on a push, pull and leg rotation.

Generally work in the 8-12 bracket but sometimes drop just under when I really push myself.

Cv is 45 mins fasted and 45 mins evening. Except Sunday which is my refeed day, when I do zero cardio.

Diet is low - med carbs, depending on whether I train, med fats and high protein.

Carbs is basmati rice.....fats are mainly nuts or peanut butter.....protein is chicken breast, I can also use fish, lean mince and turkey.


----------



## dipdabs

Uve obviously never had a burger from the greasy burger bar down Barry island... Mmmm


----------



## RACK

Lower carbs and fats............. meh I've been living that world for 12 months MAN UP


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Uve obviously never had a burger from the greasy burger bar down Barry island... Mmmm


I love cardiff but only ever been to Barry island once when we went searching for a kfc after a rugby mate....50 quid taxi journey lol

From Wales originally but never sampled a greasy burger bar burger lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Lower carbs and fats............. meh I've been living that world for 12 months MAN UP


Hey ****o I'm not complaining....gonna get shredded

Hope you can keep up knob jockey


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> I love cardiff but only ever been to Barry island once when we went searching for a kfc after a rugby mate....50 quid taxi journey lol
> 
> From Wales originally but never sampled a greasy burger bar burger lol


50quid on taxis..u were mugged off and need boobs lol


----------



## RACK

Keep up???????? Bitch I gave you a 3stone head start and now I'm at the side of ya, I'll slow down if you want me to


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Keep up???????? Bitch I gave you a 3stone head start and now I'm at the side of ya, I'll slow down if you want me to


The banters started then 

I've been in cruise mode mate....just about to flIck the switch, if I could find it


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> 50quid on taxis..u were mugged off and need boobs lol


It's was an all round nightmare lol.

4 p1ssed up bellends trying to stuff our faces


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> *Paul has already said that it will be very hard mentally to keep it together in that week*.
> 
> Trouble is, Leeds is miles from my manor and lots of friends and family want to see me at the Plymouth so hopefully that will be enough to keep me going.
> 
> So perhaps a cheat meal after Leeds and then a 6 day slog to hold condition for the Plymouth :/ :banghead::screwy:


it is harder than many think......because all you want to do after a show is eat and drink......


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> it is harder than many think......because all you want to do after a show is eat and drink......


I think as long as I have a set plan in place (which I know we will have) I'll be okay


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Keep up???????? Bitch I gave you a 3stone head start and now I'm at the side of ya, I'll slow down if you want me to


you think 



CJ said:


> I think as long as I have a set plan in place (which I know we will have) I'll be okay


we will have mate....


----------



## dipdabs

Do you eat coco rocks too? I noticed milky going on about them so I got in on the act and bought a box today... Chocolate fix was much appreciated after the gym


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Do you eat coco rocks too? I noticed milky going on about them so I got in on the act and bought a box today... Chocolate fix was much appreciated after the gym


Cinnamon crunchies and lion bar cereal rocks my world


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> Cinnamon crunchies and lion bar cereal rocks my world


I can eat them aswell!? Why have I been training 6months and nobody has told me this sooner! I'm gna morrisons lol


----------



## 3752

Kaywoodham said:


> I can eat them aswell!? Why have I been training 6months and nobody has told me this sooner! I'm gna morrisons lol


because you have not been coached by me......  both Milky and CJ are....


----------



## dipdabs

Pscarb said:


> because you have not been coached by me......  both Milky and CJ are....


I did know you were the culprit for creating these amazing diets lol. Im just glad it's knowledge shared on here as I can't afford u lol


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> I can eat them aswell!? Why have I been training 6months and nobody has told me this sooner! I'm gna morrisons lol


Method to the madness....many have carb powder but cereal is so much nicer


----------



## CJ

Travelled up to the big smoke yesterday as I was invites to give a talk to the employees of maximuscle / maxiraw

Thrown training out a little but diet has been on plan. 6 weeks out, I'm not sure I could mentally cope with missing a single meal now 

Will have to train legs on Sunday morning but I've got a push session this evening that I'm looking forward to.

I'm on my lowest volume week this week so will try and get some decent weight moved


----------



## tonyc74

CJ said:


> Travelled up to the big smoke yesterday as I was invites to give a talk to the employees of maximuscle / maxiraw
> 
> Thrown training out a little but diet has been on plan. 6 weeks out, I'm not sure I could mentally cope with missing a single meal now
> 
> Will have to train legs on Sunday morning but I've got a push session this evening that I'm looking forward to.
> 
> I'm on my lowest volume week this week so will try and get some decent weight moved


bloody hell sounds like you were in at the deep end mate how did that go !?


----------



## CJ

> bloody hell sounds like you were in at the deep end mate how did that go !?


Daunting mate, but went really well....just finished my first talk. Got another one to do at 2.30 :banghead:


----------



## Richie186

CJ said:


> Travelled up to the big smoke yesterday as I was invites to give a talk to the employees of maximuscle / maxiraw
> 
> Thrown training out a little but diet has been on plan. 6 weeks out, I'm not sure I could mentally cope with missing a single meal now
> 
> Will have to train legs on Sunday morning but I've got a push session this evening that I'm looking forward to.
> 
> I'm on my lowest volume week this week so will try and get some decent weight moved


Sounds pretty intense considering your still 6 weeks out.

What do you find harder, the physical or mental punishment?


----------



## CJ

Richie186 said:


> Sounds pretty intense considering your still 6 weeks out.
> 
> What do you find harder, the physical or mental punishment?


I enjoyed it mate...was a nice distraction

Mental buddy...the physical side is starting to come into play now, with added cardio but it's still the mental battles that are the hardest.

Your basically trying to break 33 years of bad habits, and at the same time fight against your own bodys natural urges to store fat


----------



## MURPHYZ

in for the ride m8, youv'e done very well m8 by the looks of things, wish you luck for your shows m8, gonna be hard doing two in a week mentally I would think. good luck.


----------



## CJ

Breeny said:


> in for the ride m8, youv'e done very well m8 by the looks of things, wish you luck for your shows m8, gonna be hard doing two in a week mentally I would think. good luck.


Thanks for the support buddy


----------



## CJ

6 weeks out and tonight's the first time I've had to fight the urged properly, not to eat crap.

I had a slip around a week ago when I woke up in the night and ate 3 cup cakes but apart from that cravings haven't been too bad.

Tonight's a different story !!!!!!!! Just got home from evening cv and the kids are eating banoffee pie and danish pastries. Add to the the fridge is literally packed with goodies to indulge in !!!!

So I thought I'd power walk uo to waitrose and grab some venison burgers (extremely low fat and carb content and taste amazing) only trouble is they didn't have any.

Now anyone who has ever dieted knows that going into a supermarket hungry and without a plan, is bad news ! 28 fvcking minutes I was in there,

I'd pick up something good then something bad and then something good again. This went on for bloody ages and the fish monger guys were having a right chuckle at me.......even made it to the checkout with normal burgers but picked them off again and grabbed some turkey steaks instead.

Usually I'd never put myself in this situation but due to being away, I had jack sh1t prepped !!

Disaster averted


----------



## dipdabs

Aw well done getting the turkey steaks! I'm sure everyone on here who has eaten clean has done the same I know I have! Having kids who get to eat treats is the worst.my boy still has Easter eggs ontop of the fridge, I often find myself staring at them for half an hour lol


----------



## CJ

Constant bloody battle 

I have a refeed every Sunday so have no excuse.

The trouble is, I can almost convince myself it's kinda okay to have a cheaty meal Saturday seeing as I'm refeed on the Sunday.

I never do but every sat night I go through the same thought process


----------



## dipdabs

I've been awful recently with my diet. My mind has convinced me instead of having a cheat day where I can easily consume 4000 calories then it's ok not to have a full cheat day and eat nice little things all the time.. Odd bit of cake here, packet of crisps there witha can of coke... I know it's not actually right but I do actually tell myself it all the time lol.


----------



## CJ

Yeah as you say, that's a really bad habit to get into and I've been there myself...

Little bits and bobs means no structure and that's a very bad thing for me


----------



## dipdabs

I will sort it out.. Soon lol. I bet your turkey steaks were nice anyway and u felt better for eating them instead of rubbish! I won't tell u I had a burger today! Lol


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> I will sort it out.. Soon lol. I bet your turkey steaks were nice anyway and u felt better for eating them instead of rubbish! I won't tell u I had a burger today! Lol


Lmfao...yeah thanks for not divulging 

Turkey steaks were lovely......but not as nice as a burger


----------



## apollo17

Awesome!!! Glad I got onto this bud...subbed. Will be taking notes lol


----------



## CJ

apollo17 said:


> Awesome!!! Glad I got onto this bud...subbed. Will be taking notes lol


Thanks buddy...I was very impressed with you as well mate


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Constant bloody battle
> 
> I have a refeed every Sunday so have no excuse.
> 
> The trouble is, I can almost convince myself it's kinda okay to have a cheaty meal Saturday seeing as I'm refeed on the Sunday.
> 
> I never do but every sat night I go through the same thought process


just call me when you get that urge and i will pleasantly talk you out of it


----------



## dipdabs

Ah sorry... I didn't mean to tell u lol I'm eating a mackerel salad now if that makes u feel better lol


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> just call me when you get that urge and i will pleasantly talk you out of it


I've thought about this and will definitely take you up on that if I'm struggling bud


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> I've thought about this and will definitely take you up on that if I'm struggling bud


It is the sole reason mate the people I prep are the only people who have my number......


----------



## CJ

Thanks Paul

Just woke up from a mid refeed nap.....back is soaked through and I've gother dribble down my chin

4 hrs this week as I'm not dropping refeed weight very fast. Suits me tbh as the novelty wears off after about an hour

New diet is through and it's time to step it up now and see if I can truly hack it...

Carbs and fats have been dropped significantly and Paul's expects to see the changes come think and fast now.

Back fat is coming in now so I do feel like every pound drop should make visible differences. Legs are starting to get lines as well.

6 weeks out


----------



## CJ

Last couple of pics for a few weeks now, when Paul take some compulsorys


----------



## methos

CJ said:


> Last couple of pics for a few weeks now, when Paul take some compulsorys


Good work mate! Looking good! Kings road college 30/09 I've been told. This right? Me and the mrs will be there flying the flag  best of luck mate!

Oh yeah having said that. Any idea where I can get tickets? Lol


----------



## CJ

methos said:


> Good work mate! Looking good! Kings road college 30/09 I've been told. This right? Me and the mrs will be there flying the flag  best of luck mate!
> 
> Oh yeah having said that. Any idea where I can get tickets? Lol


Yep that's the bugger 

@pscarb would be the person to ask....I need to register bad get tickets as well


----------



## Milky

Looking fu*king AWESOME mate, kind of makes my efforts look pretty shabby TBH...


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Looking fu*king AWESOME mate, kind of makes my efforts look pretty shabby TBH...


Cheers milky...great to see you in here buddy. Paul mentioned you guys were working together as well


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Cheers milky...great to see you in here buddy. Paul mentioned you guys were working together as well


Long way to go to get in your condition mate but seeing you has given me a bit of a kick up the ar*e.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Long way to go to get in your condition mate but seeing you has given me a bit of a kick up the ar*e.


I was a long way away 6 weeks ago mate so it's easily done.

Get it done buddy...you'll be glad you did


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Long way to go to get in your condition mate but seeing you has given me a bit of a kick up the ar*e.


We all have different goals buddy you have done great......

You can get tickets from Stuart cores gym and body lines I believe, I will be on the judging table so say hi in the break...


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> We all have different goals buddy you have done great......
> 
> You can get tickets from Stuart cores gym and body lines I believe, I will be on the judging table so say hi in the break...


Cheers Paul, pretty sure this wont be the end of it TBH.


----------



## Richie186

Looking really good, A true inspiration. Cheers for the tip on venison burgers too, just tried them and they were great.


----------



## CJ

Richie186 said:


> Looking really good, A true inspiration. Cheers for the tip on venison burgers too, just tried them and they were great.


Thank you richie

They're bloody lovely arent they


----------



## flinty90

As always bro , positive improvements , very big improvements and changes in such short spaces of time, im starting to think Pscarb knows what he is talking about lol ...4

Brill work. look forward to the finished article bro !!


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> As always bro , positive improvements , very big improvements and changes in such short spaces of time, im starting to think Pscarb knows what he is talking about lol ...4
> 
> Brill work. look forward to the finished article bro !!


I personally thinking he's winging it 

Long way to go and all the hard work yet to come but I'm happy with how it's going


----------



## flinty90

OK CJ going through all that you have gone through in the last 2 years from where you were to where you are now, what has been the hardest thigs personally you have had to deal with, and how have you managed to stay on track ??


----------



## methos

Pscarb said:


> We all have different goals buddy you have done great......
> 
> You can get tickets from Stuart cores gym and body lines I believe, I will be on the judging table so say hi in the break...


Cheers for that. I'll pop down to bodylines in the week. Used to train there but the lazy sod doesn't open until 9 lol! I'll pop over and say hi! Be good to put some faces to these avis


----------



## 3752

So where do you train now?

My avi is me so you won't miss me....


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> OK CJ going through all that you have gone through in the last 2 years from where you were to where you are now, what has been the hardest thigs personally you have had to deal with, and how have you managed to stay on track ??


This kind of the questions I was asked at maximuscle mate.

For me it's been staying consistent whilst trying to maintain a busy and stressful lifestyle.

Running my own business and having 2 young children mean I pretty much have no time to myself so making excuses not to prep meals or hit the gym, was always an easy thing to do.

3 things happened early last year that changed the way I approached my training, and everything around it, firstly I hooked up with Scott Francis.....he gave me structure and taught me the basic tools needed to transform myself I.e hardwork and discipline.

Secondly was being offered a sponsorship from maxiraw. The 2 things there suddenly made me accountable for my actions, all of a sudden I had a supplement company and trainer believing and relying on me to do well.

Thirdly, and most importantly, it stopped becoming a chore !!! I realised that all the data frustrations could be channeled into a workout so a 'bad day at work' just didn't cut it.

I've completely changed the way I apply myself. In my mind eyes I see a physique I desire, think haroldas (don't laugh), and then I look in the mirror and see a **** load of hard work to be the exemplary version of myself I crave.......this isn't a team sport ....the only person I'll let down is myself.

So I have 2 choices....I do it, or I don't. But I wont do it half assed as I know I'll never be happy.

I have had one slip but that taught me how much I'd beat myself up. So evwrytime I want to cheat I just think to myself 'you eat that, knock it on the head now' because its not that the cheat ruins everything......its the principle of my actions and the fact I can't keep to a simple plan.

And even more importantly......you bust a complete b0ll0.ck in the gym so why fvck it all up in the kitchen

Sorry to go on but that how I found my feet, so to speak


----------



## CJ

methos said:


> Cheers for that. I'll pop down to bodylines in the week. Used to train there but the lazy sod doesn't open until 9 lol! I'll pop over and say hi! Be good to put some faces to these avis


Me and Paul train in pro gym in saltash maybe


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> This kind of the questions I was asked at maximuscle mate.
> 
> For me it's been staying consistent whilst trying to maintain a busy and stressful lifestyle.
> 
> Running my own business and having 2 young children mean I pretty much have no time to myself so making excuses not to prep meals or hit the gym, was always an easy thing to do.
> 
> 3 things happened early last year that changed the way I approached my training, and everything around it, firstly I hooked up with Scott Francis.....he gave me structure and taught me the basic tools needed to transform myself I.e hardwork and discipline.
> 
> Secondly was being offered a sponsorship from maxiraw. The 2 things there suddenly made me accountable for my actions, all of a sudden I had a supplement company and trainer believing and relying on me to do well.
> 
> Thirdly, and most importantly, it stopped becoming a chore !!! I realised that all the data frustrations could be channeled into a workout so a 'bad day at work' just didn't cut it.
> 
> I've completely changed the way I apply myself. In my mind eyes I see a physique I desire, think haroldas (don't laugh), and then I look in the mirror and see a **** load of hard work to be the exemplary version of myself I crave.......this isn't a team sport ....the only person I'll let down is myself.
> 
> So I have 2 choices....I do it, or I don't. But I wont do it half assed as I know I'll never be happy.
> 
> I have had one slip but that taught me how much I'd beat myself up. So evwrytime I want to cheat I just think to myself 'you eat that, knock it on the head now' because its not that the cheat ruins everything......its the principle of my actions and the fact I can't keep to a simple plan.
> 
> And even more importantly......you bust a complete b0ll0.ck in the gym so why fvck it all up in the kitchen
> 
> Sorry to go on but that how I found my feet, so to speak


Fcuk me mate my respect for you has just tripled time and time over.... awesome reply mate thank you !!!

repps (need to spread the love first)


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me mate my respect for you has just tripled time and time over.... awesome reply mate thank you !!!
> 
> repps (need to spread the love first)


Thank you my friend


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> I said to rack as I was there fro
> 
> The beginning up until your physique transformation win on tm I saw a huge change and maxi, me aren't the reason, was simply u believing us that u had/have huge potential and u kicked yourself onto a whole new level changing weekly!
> 
> Respect to any man who decides to better himself and does! ESP with a business and young kids / family !
> 
> Total respect for this effort!
> 
> Be great to see u do Leeds, especially for u as rack etc know got a soft spot for the focus and effort u made with me over that first 9+ months!


That was our first real goal, the muscle transformation .......twas fun times.

The volume, power and strength rotation weeks were awesome.

3 reps to 25 reps on wide grip chins in 6 weeks lol.....those 100 reps in min sets will haunt me forever

Thanks for the words bud


----------



## methos

Pscarb said:


> So where do you train now?
> 
> My avi is me so you won't miss me....


The gym on derry's cross. Unfortunately as I have to train at 7am at the latest I'm restricted to what gyms I can use. It's not a bad gym but not ideal! Need to be done for 8am and that's when a lot of gyms open bar these cheap 24/7 places.

Yeah looking at your avi I won't miss you lol!


----------



## methos

CJ said:


> Me and Paul train in pro gym in saltash maybe


Holiday coming up soon mate I'll have to pop over the bridge for a session if you guys don't mind? Having said that I'll probably just pop over for a coffee ad let you guys do the hardwork


----------



## 3752

methos said:


> Holiday coming up soon mate I'll have to pop over the bridge for a session if you guys don't mind? Having said that I'll probably just pop over for a coffee ad let you guys do the hardwork


Your more than welcome mate we are both prepping (CJ for Leeds and Plymouth and me for Universe) so you will be able to show us what heavy lifting is about.....lol

One of my best mates trains at your place but in the evening he says it is ok just needs a few more pieces.


----------



## methos

Pscarb said:


> Your more than welcome mate we are both prepping (CJ for Leeds and Plymouth and me for Universe) so you will be able to show us what heavy lifting is about.....lol
> 
> One of my best mates trains at your place but in the evening he says it is ok just needs a few more pieces.


Ha ha ha! Show you what heavy lifting is about? Hmmmm, no comment 

Yeah it's not a bad gym. Just very limited dumbbells. Think 30kg is max which is a pain and only one flat bench which is adjustable so bench press, military and neck press all have to he done there and it's also the only squat rack so a real pain if that's taken lol!

I'll definitely pop down. Be interesting to see how you guys train when prepping. Maybe give me some motivation to finally do it properly again


----------



## RACK

Good weekend CJ, enjoy the refeed?


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Good weekend CJ, enjoy the refeed?


Hey rack...

Yeah nice weekend mate....refeed was good, dropped to 4hrs as I'm struggling to drop the weight from it !

Gaining 2kg dead on, as opposed to my usual 3 - 3.5kg increase so hopefully I'll drop it faster.

Diet will start kicking my ass now


----------



## RACK

less than 6 weeks now mate, easy street


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> less than 6 weeks now mate, easy street


Yeah we'll see lol.

Not sure which street I'll be walking but I doubt it'll have easy written on it


----------



## flinty90

your used to walking the fcukin streets though CJ you whore lol ( sorry had to balance out all my positives with a jibe) X


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> your used to walking the fcukin streets though CJ you whore lol ( sorry had to balance out all my positives with a jibe) X


Very true....but those days are behind me now


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Very true....but those days are behind me now


rather than most of cornwalls gay population !!! lol


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> rather than most of cornwalls gay population !!! lol


I was a giver mate, never a receiver


----------



## CJ

Just got back from pull session and cv....

Hard work hitting the streets for 45 mins after the workout but the thought of my cereal hauled my sorry fat ass home 

First day on new diet but will still have had plenty in the system from refeed. It'll start pinching this week but here on in will dictate what I look like up there.

Had a really nice boost in the gym when the lads started talking about getting a mini bus up to watch me at Leeds...was chuffed to bits as it's a long way to go but they said they wouldn't miss it 

Tans all sorted now...went for the la pro tan in the end, will do a patch test later in the week


----------



## CJ

I do have a blog that's charted my last 16 weeks if anyone is interested

Www.rawfiles.co.uk/Craig


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> I do have a blog that's charted my last 16 weeks if anyone is interested
> 
> Www.rawfiles.co.uk/Craig


says file not found bro !!


----------



## MURPHYZ

CJ said:


> I do have a blog that's charted my last 16 weeks if anyone is interested
> 
> Www.rawfiles.co.uk/Craig


same here m8, link does not work.


----------



## MURPHYZ

it works if you copy and paste it into google though.


----------



## CJ

Love that colour keeks....can't wait to give it a try


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> says file not found bro !!


Does this work

Www.rawfiles.co.uk/Craig


----------



## CJ

Can't seem to get link to work ffs

Dog tired this morning......cv was a struggle but got through it.

Dropped to my Sunday morning weight already, so reduced refeed worked.

Would be nice to get a decent drop this week.

Currently 89.3kg


----------



## Fatstuff

http://rawfiles.co.uk/craig/


----------



## Fatstuff

there u go ^^ lol


----------



## CJ

Fatstuff said:


> there u go ^^ lol


Appreciate that buddy

..

I'm a fuxking retard when it comes to things like that


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Appreciate that buddy
> 
> ..
> 
> I'm a fuxking retard when it comes to anything in life


dont put yourself down bro lol

oh and morning seege


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> dont put yourself down bro lol
> 
> oh and morning seege


Lmfao bellend

Morning my lover


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Can't seem to get link to work ffs
> 
> Dog tired this morning......cv was a struggle but got through it.
> 
> Dropped to my Sunday morning weight already, so reduced refeed worked.
> 
> Would be nice to get a decent drop this week.
> 
> Currently 89.3kg


For what its worth mate your pic is whats given me my second wind so keep up the fu*king good work !


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> For what its worth mate your pic is whats given me my second wind so keep up the fu*king good work !


It's worth a lot mate....love hearing stuff like that. Thank you


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Weight sticking ?


Just dropped to 89.3 mate.

The last 8 week's I've only actually dropped a few kg but am much leaner.

Just started eca yesterday so we'll see how I get on with that.

Learning to go on the mirror and not the scales, easier said than done though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you are already under the weight class so the big panic is over.

now its about bringing the best version of you in that weight class


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> you are already under the weight class so the big panic is over.
> 
> now its about bringing the best version of you in that weight class


I half hoped I dropped more so that u80 may of been an option !!

Just isn't going to happen so size isn't got to be a strength in the class.

As you say, just got to bring my best package.

Today has been my hardest to date. Feel shattered after having a garbage night sleep.


----------



## Milky

Hey mate stick some pics in the Hall of Fame sticky will you, well deserved you should be in there.


----------



## Dagman72

gee mate, remember you and tbol, all i can say you have come such along way in a short time. Keep up the hardwork.


----------



## Uriel

hi hunni piue - nice to see u on a proper forum 

looking sweet as


----------



## Dagman72

dutch_scott said:


> Don't remind me ! Goddamn Tbol


not a fan then dutch! Dont you like any tabs?


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Hey mate stick some pics in the Hall of Fame sticky will you, well deserved you should be in there.


What's that then mate ?



Dagman72 said:


> gee mate, remember you and tbol, all i can say you have come such along way in a short time. Keep up the hardwork.


Thanks buddy. Only Chennai look back at last march pics...I realise how far I've come



Uriel said:


> hi hunni piue - nice to see u on a proper forum
> 
> looking sweet as


Reet me lover...hope all's well with bud


----------



## CJ

Much better day today..work problems sorted and a much better night last night.....8.30 - 5am

Diet has hit now and legs tonight will be interesting


----------



## CJ

Yes bud.


----------



## Milky

Hall of fame sticky is basically a showcase of all the lads and ladies on the forum who compete or show amazing transformations mate.

Basically to show the knowledge, dedication and all round talent of people who contribute to the forum.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Hall of fame sticky is basically a showcase of all the lads and ladies on the forum who compete or show amazing transformations mate.
> 
> Basically to show the knowledge, dedication and all round talent of people who contribute to the forum.


I'll have a look for it bud


----------



## CJ

Good leg session last night but I have noticed that my left knee is getting sore.

Last thing I want is an injury but perhaps is just because I'm getting closer to show ? I've read that some get sore joints as the bf drops.

Warmed up with leg ext and then jumped on the leg press for the 6 set run with 10 second rest. Dropped to 2 1/2 plates either side.......actually forced a 7th set but was blowing after that.

Moved back onto plate loading leg ext for fst 7 with 50kg.

3 sets of lunges with 10kg dbells in hand....too failure (10-12 reps)

4 sets of ham glute raises (after warm up) on pulldown station and I was seeing stars then.

4 sets of ham curls and then 8 sets on standing calf raises.

Had a little yap with Paul and then set off for 45 minute cv....I swear that ****ing wind purposely changed direction the whole way round, so that it was blowing in my ****ing face. It's was a nightmare, I collapsed on the sofa when I got home !!!!

bed by 9 and I'm glad I did because I was quite restless from 1.30am onwards.

Up to do 45 mins cv at 5.30 and my legs have pretty much told me to get ****ed now 

I'm now aware of a few guys who are doing the Plymouth and they are of a good standard, was never bothered but its just what the doctor ordered now.....gives me something to focus on


----------



## RACK

As bf drops you find sleeping tough, plus you get springs from the matteress poking you when they didn't a few weeks back.

Gotta say mate, this little bet between me and you has become pretty fookin awesome, yeah it's ruined my relationships, spoilt my summer festivals and made me diet and train in ibza but my god, look how far we've come and we're gonna be laughin our heads off on that stage!

I wish I could hate you for it........... but I cant


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> As bf drops you find sleeping tough, plus you get springs from the matteress poking you when they didn't a few weeks back.
> 
> Gotta say mate, this little bet between me and you has become pretty fookin awesome, yeah it's ruined my relationships, spoilt my summer festivals and made me diet and train in ibza but my god, look how far we've come and we're gonna be laughin our heads off on that stage!
> 
> I wish I could hate you for it........... but I cant


I would have never got in this condition ....and no way on earth would I have stood on stage, 

I know it'll be worth come the end but I won't lie...I'm certainly not finding it easy now !!!!!


----------



## RACK

I'm finding the diet and training pretty ok, not saying I don't push hard and want to puke though.

Head is fine too where the prep is concerned.

Just switch your brain off mate, leave it all to Paul. I was on the phone to him a good few times on my prep with him and even of the morning of the show he talked me into doing it cos my ass fell out. When you struggle, get in touch with him. Or text me for some abuse


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I'm finding the diet and training pretty ok, not saying I don't push hard and want to puke though.
> 
> Head is fine too where the prep is concerned.
> 
> Just switch your brain off mate, leave it all to Paul. I was on the phone to him a good few times on my prep with him and even of the morning of the show he talked me into doing it cos my ass fell out. When you struggle, get in touch with him. Or text me for some abuse


Lol I will mate.

Night off training but decided to go up and hit abs....bad idea, I need to make use of the rest night and stay clear from there when not training.

legs have been sore all day but I'm surprisingly chipper this evening. Feel like I've got a bit more energy.......good days / bad days here on in I guess.

I'm trying hard to not take my moods out on those closest to me but this week I've failed tbh....I'll try harder but I'm learning to step away from situations rather than letting myself get all worked up.

Push day tomorrow (my favourite) and the reason why I swapped it to the end of the week when energy Is zapped.

Good weekend ahead though....Michael mcintyre on Saturday night, have to sit and watch people eat in a restaurant though...and then meeting up with jay, harry and lauren for the ukbff dorchester show


----------



## methos

Can't say I've been in this position mate but keep at it. Would be a shame to give up at this late stage. Went to see Michael McIntyre last night. Bloody awesome. Enjoy


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus mate look incredible in the last pics especially for 6 weeks out. Going to smash the comp no doubt about that!!


----------



## CJ

methos said:


> Can't say I've been in this position mate but keep at it. Would be a shame to give up at this late stage. Went to see Michael McIntyre last night. Bloody awesome. Enjoy


Can't wait to see him bud...will be a welcome distraction



Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus mate look incredible in the last pics especially for 6 weeks out. Going to smash the comp no doubt about that!!


Mate I really appreciate that...just got to keep the wheels moving buddy


----------



## CJ

Just got back from cv, absolutely hammering it down and it was a battle between me and hurricane 'hate cj' that seems to be looming around these parts lately.....

Weight is being stubborn again and I'm up to 89.8kg after a poo and wee this morning. baselined on Tuesday but I think I know what it is !!!! I changed gh brands Sunday and I feel like I'm holding water.

Had a fair bit of trouble getting it so I was down to the odd jab of 2ius eod for a dew weeks and as of this week, I'm back up to 4ius a day.....so I think this is the reason. Condition is still good so I think after a few days I'll see a drop in weight.

Just a head **** when carbs and fats are dropped, cv increased......and then weight increases !


----------



## RACK

Weight shouldn't have gone up if the gh is what it says on the tin mate, your body will be more than used to the 4iu's a day. Could be stress causing a slight increase in water/weight


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dude... i increased cardio to 60mins wed/thurs and today... i gained 0.5kg (sneak 1 day early weigh in).

sh.t happens mate...i've been through this game enough times to know at this far out it doesnt matter as long as the visual side is improving


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> dude... i increased cardio to 60mins wed/thurs and today... i gained 0.5kg (sneak 1 day early weigh in).
> 
> sh.t happens mate...i've been through this game enough times to know at this far out it doesnt matter as long as the visual side is improving


By god it's a head fvck though.

Mirror image, I'm happy with....thank Christ !!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Weight shouldn't have gone up if the gh is what it says on the tin mate, your body will be more than used to the 4iu's a day. Could be stress causing a slight increase in water/weight


Start of week was horrendous with general problems so possibly mate, that sort of **** happen then ?

I've heard of certain people holding water on different brands of gh ?


----------



## RACK

don't get on the scales then, just stick in the mirror


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> don't get on the scales then, just stick in the mirror


Have to mate...for weigh ins.

Would llove to throw the fvckers away at this point.

My biggest problem is that I worry Paul is thinking, what's he up to....due to the fact I'm not dropping loads !!

I think I've only dropped 3kg since start of prep


----------



## RACK

Paul sees you often enough, if he thought you weren't doing as you're told he'd saying point blank to your face.

Just get on them when needed to and not every day like you used to.

ONly dropping 3kg is great, your strength must have gone up with that kinda loss over the time frame


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Paul sees you often enough, if he thought you weren't doing as you're told he'd saying point blank to your face.
> 
> Just get on them when needed to and not every day like you used to.
> 
> ONly dropping 3kg is great, your strength must have gone up with that kinda loss over the time frame


Not sure...don't record weights rack

Don't care about strength tbh...I push as hard as I can with in rep range mate. Some days I feel strong and others I don't...but on the whole I'd say strength has dropped. Beginning of last year I was at my strongest but I look much better now so I'm happy.

Different methods I know but we're both getting the job done


----------



## RACK

Oh for sure, last point is what counts mate  can't walk on stage with 150lb db's or a cardboard cut out of how we used to look haha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Oh for sure, last point is what counts mate  can't walk on stage with 150lb db's or a cardboard cut out of how we used to look haha


Thank Christ.....I doubt I could even lift them lol


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> Thank Christ.....I doubt I could even lift them lol


puff hahahaha

Can't wait to see how we'll look side by side up there at about the same weight. We're round about the same weight now and bodies look nothing like each others haha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> puff hahahaha
> 
> Can't wait to see how we'll look side by side up there at about the same weight. We're round about the same weight now and bodies look nothing like each others haha


  this old man was pressing the 60's for 8 reps not so long ago.

Will certainly be interested be cause we've not been each other since bp as well


----------



## RACK

Yeah, we've changed a bit since may


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Yeah, we've changed a bit since may


Looking very good Cj.... how tall are you mate?


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Looking very good Cj.... how tall are you mate?


5'7, just over bud

**** me we have rack...

I still have my vhs in my loft Scott....whos older out of me and you ? I'm 34 years young sob


----------



## RACK

Tis true, I look a young pup when not rocking the wolverine/homeless tramp look


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Iv got a beta max at home! I'm 1982 mate approaching 31 years! But I look 40 so u win chap!
> 
> Rack looks 9 shaven and Slim!


Damn you :banghead:

I'm an old bastard


----------



## Jay.32

grandad here is 36... but look younger than you all :lol:


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> grandad here is 36... but look younger than you all :lol:


Ban


----------



## flinty90

well im 37 and p1ss the 21 year old look lol


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> well im 37 and p1ss the 21 year old look lol


liking 21 year olds has got nothing to with it flinty you perv:lol:


----------



## CJ

Just had a really good push session. Lots of energy and I'm happy with how I'm looking for 5 weeks out.

Hit the nautilus plate loading cheat press first and it gave me really good feel. Nice change to dbell press.

jay cutter's on the cables and then some incline flys .

Shoulders was bnp on smith machine, raise raises on cables (strict) and 2 cheat seats on heavy dbells..finished with 2 sets of front raises.

Tris were different angles on the cables using Paul's weird grip things that allow for an additional contraction and then finished of with bw dips to failure.

45 mins cv in the rain 

Just got in now and I'm going to run myself a nice bath and have an early night.


----------



## Keeks

1 hour fasted slug dodging with.....NO RAIN......Result!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> 1 hour fasted slug dodging with.....NO RAIN......Result!!!!


I had drizzle 

On a plus note, I'm feeling so much better...really rough week but feel great yesterday and today


----------



## CJ

Bit of pperspective...loads of work to be done yet...loads of back fat grill there


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Bit of pperspective...loads of work to be done yet...loads of back fat grill there


OMG thats disgusting CJ you make me feel skinny


----------



## Milky

I am now noticing the fact l can move the fat under my skin mate, top top feeling it is too !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am now noticing the fact l can move the fat under my skin mate, top top feeling it is too !


oh fcuk offf the pair of you ... im going to go eat cake in a huff x


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> OMG thats disgusting CJ you make me feel skinny


I mainly post front pics and I'm Leaner there so its just to give an honest pic of where I am buddy


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> I am now noticing the fact l can move the fat under my skin mate, top top feeling it is too !


It feels weird as fvck...all poppy and loose. Hopefully that means its about to **** off


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> I mainly post front pics and I'm Leaner there so its just to give an honest pic of where I am buddy


alright drama queen leave the fcukin skirt round your waist gese


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> alright drama queen leave the fcukin skirt round your waist gese


Tosser


----------



## CJ

had a really good night last night. Went out with friends for a meal and to watch Michael mcintyre.

Went to a really nice Chinese buffet place and I was delighted to see what they had to offer (had a meal in the car if it was all ****)

Had 2 small pork steaks with broccoli, green beans and onion stir fry with cucumber and celery sticks. Felt really good to socialize and normal again.

The deserts were out of this world so took myself out for a couple of cigarettes when everyone started on them 

Michael mcintyre was good but slightly disappointed at the second half of she show !!!! Dragged on a bit.

So weigh in today was 89.7kg !! So an increase but the changes are clear to see.....I can't explain why I've only dropped 2.5kg in this whole prep but the transformation has been great...obviously grown into the show

Back is coming in now....it seems like my front has stopped at a point and everything else is now catching up.

Off to meet harry, jay and lauren today...to watch the dorchester show and eye up what the guys are looking like in my class


----------



## dipdabs

Sounds like a well deserved nice weekend


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Sounds like a well deserved nice weekend


Thank you girl


----------



## Dazza

Cj you still in newquay, if so where do you train as I only know that mma gym where blue lagoon was.

What event you doing in plymouth as i thought exeter was the closest.


----------



## CJ

Dazzza said:


> Cj you still in newquay, if so where do you train as I only know that mma gym where blue lagoon was.
> 
> What event you doing in plymouth as i thought exeter was the closest.


Saltash buddy.

Plymouth show on 30th Sept at kings road college.

It's not affiliated mate.


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. Best to make yourself scarce when people digging into deserts. I'm not even prepping but had to sit next to mother and missus eating a nandos yesterday the [email protected]


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. Best to make yourself scarce when people digging into deserts. I'm not even prepping but had to sit next to mother and missus eating a nandos yesterday the [email protected]


Lol...some days it's not a problem and other times it's easier to make myself scarce


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Nice transformation CJ in 2.5 years... :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nice transformation CJ in 2.5 years... :thumbup1:


Thank you BB101, nice of you to say so buddy.

.............

So 92.2kg this morning.

Going to the show yesterday has given me a fire in the belly. It's not that I've been taking it easy at all but its nice to re emphasis how important condition is. Really stands out when someone rocks up on stage in good nick.

So I've dropped milk from my coffee (bar first one of the day  )

Other than that, no changes in diet and cv.....we just keep going as we are.

A lot of the Plymouth lads from Stuart cores gym were there yesterday and I know a few are doing the Plymouth.

I think one who came second in the classic tall class is doing it (he won the first times last year) and he has a lovely physique.


----------



## RACK

92.2kg........... god I feel tiny now lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> 92.2kg........... god I feel tiny now lol


Mate...I'm like a walking fish tank


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> Mate...I'm like a walking fish tank


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> HAHAHAHAHA


Shin pumps like you wouldn't believe mate


----------



## CJ

CJ said:


> Shin pumps like you wouldn't believe mate


So continuing on the memoires of a serial cheat lmfao.......just wait

Last couple of days my calfs and joints have started to ache on cv. Doesn't help that when my legs are tight I walk flat footed.

Decided to join the fleet club (local health centre) for these last 6 weeks just to use their cv equipment.....also have heat waves which will help with aching muscles etc.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i was a member of 3-4 gyms last year and they all had something i liked and mix/matched.

clean decent cardio equipment with a strong power shower was always a good bet on a mornings AM cardio session for example.


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> i was a member of 3-4 gyms last year and they all had something i liked and mix/matched.
> 
> clean decent cardio equipment with a strong power shower was always a good bet on a mornings AM cardio session for example.


Do you ever get achy joints during prep Aaron ? (Prob spelt name Wrong)


----------



## RACK

It usually happens when fats are dropped and water is coming off too mate


----------



## Dagman72

Try having a hot bath to ease the joints and pains. Do you have sport massages? Is this directly from loads of cv?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CJ said:


> Do you ever get achy joints during prep Aaron ? (Prob spelt name Wrong)


yes, hips, knees, shoulders, elbows... low fats and other meds stripping the fat from joints


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> It usually happens when fats are dropped and water is coming off too mate





Dagman72 said:


> Try having a hot bath to ease the joints and pains. Do you have sport massages? Is this directly from loads of cv?





Incredible Bulk said:


> yes, hips, knees, shoulders, elbows... low fats and other meds stripping the fat from joints


Thank fvck...I just thought it was me being an old cvnt


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> Thank fvck...I just thought it was me being a whiny b1tch


Fixed for ya


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Fixed for ya


Well obviously that as well


----------



## CJ

ew gym sorted 

Went tonight and the cross trainer was just a blessing for these old pins of mine 

Will have access to heat waves as well which I'm delighted about.

So below is my last pic I'll post before show..was taken morning after refeed and at 92kg ish....zero pump and holding water but I'm happy now that should hit stage in decent condition, especially with the changes we're now making.

Excuse gay pose but was a quick top off moment in my office


----------



## Milky

where's the pic ?


----------



## CJ

This working ?


----------



## Milky

Pair of bastards.

Well sorry chaps but your both banned, You and rack.

Make me sick, pair of ku&ts..


----------



## CJ

Your well on the road buddy


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Your well on the road buddy


are you using winny mate ?

This screws my joints up royally,


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Your well on the road buddy


are you using winny mate ?

This screws my joints up royally,


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> are you using winny mate ?
> 
> This screws my joints up royally,


No mate...still on long esters ..

Big changes coming now though  as long as I stop cheating  :banghead::screwy:


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> This working ?
> 
> View attachment 92258


Looking in fantastic shape mate!

Very inspiring journal too


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> are you using winny mate ?
> 
> This screws my joints up royally,


I've been on them for nearly 3wks now @150mg ED and not had any problems whatsoever apart from wicked pumps, i love the stuff lol!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> are you using winny mate ?
> 
> This screws my joints up royally,


I've been on them for nearly 3wks now @150mg ED and not had any problems whatsoever apart from wicked pumps, i love the stuff lol!


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> I've been on them for nearly 3wks now @150mg ED and not had any problems whatsoever apart from wicked pumps, i love the stuff lol!


Looking forward to using


----------



## MURPHYZ

Looking very good m8, I'm sure you'll do very well in your show's, This has been / is a great journal m8 and is very inspiring for myself and probably many other's. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Breeny said:


> Looking very good m8, I'm sure you'll do very well in your show's, This has been / is a great journal m8 and is very inspiring for myself and probably many other's. :thumb:


Thanks for saying that mate..really appreciate it.


----------



## Dagman72

Milky said:


> are you using winny mate ?
> 
> This screws my joints up royally,


glad im not the only one, might be 40 but felt 80 years old on them.


----------



## CJ

Went to the fleet club this morning....45 mins on the steeper and 500 cals burnt.

Definitely more intense than what I've been doing even at a moderate pace.

The big difference was being in a nice air conditioned gym and hitting the power showers after.

They've got some nice equipment as well so I'm going to use this place for all my sessions leading up to the show now.....little bit of luxury


----------



## RACK

This is gonna be good this little comp with me and CJ. Sh1t's got real


----------



## CJ

Certainly will rack.

34 days left


----------



## RACK

Piece of p1ss


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Piece of p1ss


Lol...fair enough


----------



## Dagman72

great going from both of you.


----------



## RACK

Dagman72 said:


> great going from both of you.


This has been the best and worst bet we've ever made haha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> This has been the best and worst bet we've ever made haha


This....definitely this


----------



## Milky

Mate its me and you VS the Dutch army here you know that !


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> Hey remember who took hold of Cj first , theirs Dutch in his veins I assure u! ;-)


That was rectified weeks ago


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> That was rectified weeks ago


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> Yea well as we both know I steal my ideas from others Paul? ;-)


Silly boy playing editing games with a MOD


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Hey remember who took hold of Cj first , theirs Dutch in his veins I assure u! ;-)


LMFAO.....

You'd happily sit back and smile if i ****ed up in this prep, and dont you dare say you wouldn't.

I wish you and RAck all the best in this prep, he deserves it....guy works like a trojan. But i know how you work Scott, already heard little snippets of comments youve made about me and thats cool........I'm very much a guy who proves his worth but showing results, so if I look like a bag of sh1t up there then i'll hold my hands up and say i fvcked up, it isnt happening though !!

Fvck these games, not the time nor the inclination to get involved in he said / she said.........I'm getting up there for myself not to prove anything to anyone.

You know me Scott, let me know if you need me to come up and ill happily jump in the car !! just stop with the trash talk, ive defended you for 18 months and done loads for you in terms f sponsorship and clients, so i don't expect to hear you making comments about my inadequacies when there is no substance behind the words


----------



## CJ

And on a training note 

I'm tired, im hungry and sleep is a wee bit crap at the moment.

But im plodding on and still seem to be heading in the right direction......89.3kg this morning


----------



## CJ

And on a training note 

I'm tired, im hungry and sleep is a wee bit crap at the moment.

But im plodding on and still seem to be heading in the right direction......89.3kg this morning


----------



## flinty90

hey cj. your results speak for themselves bro. aint no fcuker else put the work in to get that physique you have mate so fcuk the naysayers and fcuk the big heads. your work ethic shines bright for all to see. you inspire more people than you dissapoint bro trust me. keep rolling with the punches scared people tell lies and stories to hide things . do as you do. and blow them all away...

my motto is for you bro. " i will die before i fall, dont try to save me" x


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Hahaha omg please don't tell me words in jest about u cheating to Pscarb is now taken in seriousness!
> 
> Don't u remember the time when u used to tell rack not to tell me ? That was the depth and bredth of that comment proceeded by the " cupcake/muffin" feast back to me and a laugh was had, wasn't trash talk , as was very much sai in public to a friend Pscarb so no malice I assumed ud have known that ?


4 weeks out from show, hearing that....how else would I have taken them.

You plays games online all the time Scott so when I heard there things I though...ffs, where's that come from.

Look I've had a horrid couple of weeks with various things and the conversation with Paul couldn't have come at a worst time.

Paul only mentioned it in passing but it really got to me, I genuinely thought you were having a pop at my ability to stick to prep and when I'm struggling (and I'll be honest and say there are times at the moment when it bites hard) hearing something like that nearly blew my fvckIng top.

Perhaps I've made a mountain out of a molehill, if so I apologies


----------



## RACK

What if Pscarb calls me fat to even the balance up????


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Mate it was a tiny comment cos of ur 92kg and how iv denied rack cheats and Paul mentioned your cup cakes I said yeh he used to cheat on currys tell rack and he'd tell me in a whimsical funny way as I know ur too deep to cheat!
> 
> Your a close friend who I'm dying to see compete! I had u and rack at same time so was willing to be divided still am!
> 
> Never ever on aliviyas life would I say a derogatory comment never will!
> 
> Sorry to hear the last few weeks been hell pal! As Churchill says " if your walking Tru hell keep on walking"
> 
> And as I said dinners on me in Leeds !


Then I over reacted and apologies for that.

This last week I've just felt a bit off....nothing I can put my finger on....just over reacting and lossing temper at silly things.

I'm not moaning (much  ) but my life Is far from simple currently and I'm just finding my feet with it all.

Tampon back in


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> Then I over reacted and apologies for that.
> 
> This last week I've just felt a bit off....nothing I can put my finger on....just over reacting and lossing temper at silly things.
> 
> I'm not moaning (much  ) but my life Is far more simple currently and I'm just finding my feet with it all.
> 
> Tampon back in


It's called "bein in prep". I'm used to it to a degree as it's the 3rd time I've done it but it's still far from easy!!

Head down, mouth shut and look forward to your re-feed sunday while I'm sat licking dust as I've had a grand total of about 5 treat meals over this whole prep........... You cupcake eatin mofo!!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> It's called "bein in prep". I'm used to it to a degree as it's the 3rd time I've done it but it's still far from easy!!
> 
> Head down, mouth shut and look forward to your re-feed sunday while I'm sat licking dust as I've had a grand total of about 5 treat meals over this whole prep........... You cupcake eatin mofo!!!


Don't forget currys


----------



## RACK

i'd do disgusting things for a curry!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Guess where I am... Morrisons Cafe


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Guess where I am... Morrisons Cafe


What ya doing there


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> What if Pscarb calls me fat to even the balance up????


i don't say things that are not true John you know that.......

The comment to CJ was not said with any malice by me just to clear that up, listen i don't play games i certainly don't listen to trash talk no matter who says it.

there is no Pscarb vs Dutch as i see it being said a few times on the forum, my focus is on CJ and prepping him to be the best he can be on the day of the show, he is finding it tough but this is his first prep so i would expect nothing else but when all is said and done he will be the best he has ever been and the reason for that is CJ not me or any other coach as a coach gives instruction it is down to the individual to carry out those instructions and as far as i am concerned CJ has done this day after day, week after week......


----------



## RACK

I know you wouldn't mate, was a light hearted comment.

Everyone finds this last bit tough, no matter who you are. I'm better than I was but only due to being kinda used to it. As long as you're happy with CJ it's nothing to do with anyone else and I always tell CJ what you told me "Only listen to ONE person!"

On these forums a lot of people like to blow things out of proportion, this was and still is a friendly contest between me and Craig. I told him many a times I'm walking off with him hand in hand after the pose down


----------



## big silver back

Just caught up with this thead, loving all the banter!! Just wanna say your looking amazing mate you've obviously put the work in and it shows, best of luck mate very inspiring!!


----------



## CJ

big silver back said:


> Just caught up with this thead, loving all the banter!! Just wanna say your looking amazing mate you've obviously put the work in and it shows, best of luck mate very inspiring!!


That means a lot coming from you mate...

Really appreciate the words buddy


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> What ya doing there


I had a massive fry up with extra toast while my boy munched an egg sandwich. I didn't want to make u cry so haven't put u through the heartache of a picture  I'm so nice lol


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> I had a massive fry up with extra toast while my boy munched an egg sandwich. I didn't want to make u cry so haven't put u through the heartache of a picture  I'm so nice lol


Words are enough


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> Words are enough


Well I didn't get any flipping cupcakes! Lol


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I didn't get any flipping cupcakes! Lol


Ban !!!!!!

We're not allowed to mention those temptress b$stards in this journal anymore


----------



## dipdabs

Soooo... When u putting up more pictures?


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Soooo... When u putting up more pictures?


That's it now Kay.....hopefully some nice changes will occur over the next few week, so it'll be nice to leave something for the show


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> That's it now Kay.....hopefully some nice changes will occur over the next few week, so it'll be nice to leave something for the show


Now I'm going to cry  lol


----------



## RACK

Chill CJ, you get a refeed soon........... I don't!


----------



## Dagman72

big silver back said:


> Just caught up with this thead, loving all the banter!! Just wanna say your looking amazing mate you've obviously put the work in and it shows, best of luck mate very inspiring!!


where you been!, great threads from both guys and amazing body changes from both. Have given me a kick up the backside to get more cut.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Chill CJ, you get a refeed soon........... I don't!


That doesn't change how I feel how though cock end 

I'm looking at my right arm at the moment and wondering if I really need it lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Chill CJ, you get a refeed soon........... I don't!


I'm gonna send you pics


----------



## RACK

I shall laugh at said pics knowing you'll be cryin when you get weighed monday morning and I text back with my weight  haha

On a different note, Speaking for myself (and pretty sure CJ feels the same) it's great knowing a lot of people have been given a kick up the ass by our little bet.

These journals are living proof that all the gear, supps and fancy training are no substitute for hard work. We've both busted our ass, used methods that are worlds apart and are now gettin people to take notice of how we look and view us both as serious trainers and that's a massive massive compliment

As pointed out, this is a friendly comp between CJ and I (look at me all fooking posh!!!), one that we both want to win but the journey has been awesome for us both and now we're gettin to the really entertaining bit, the headfooks, the emotions and then the show. Will be awesome to stand up there, pose and walk off smiling after sooooo many months of hard work!


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Now I'm going to cry  lol


Lol....really isn't much difference to see from the last pic I posted. I've just got stubble lol


----------



## flinty90

Cock hunters on the prowl again pmsl ..

yeah i was talking about rack


----------



## dipdabs

Racks a flipping sly one!


----------



## Milky

CJ, Paul, Dutch and Rack, l apologise if any offence caused, my post was merely a bit of fun and some friendly rivalry between us all.

I respect you all and am also very envious of you all, you have given me another little bit of motivation seeing how fu*king awesome you look.


----------



## CJ

Looking forward to training up there, I love that gym.

Up for cv at 5.15 this morning as I've got the boys from 6.15am (wife's working) my new flash gym isn't open then so back to stomping the streets 

Straight away my calf flared up, nothing too bad but just goes to show joining the new place was the right decision.

Long esters dropped and in with the shorts, so changes on the horizon I hope.

Weight was 89.3kg this morning but waist now tapes in at 31'', was 33'' 4 weeks ago at the pretty much the same weight.

Off to the Kent show tomorrow, really looking forward to it........refeed might also but an added bonus  got a good friend competing who has bust her ass getting to stage and will be good to see her up there.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> CJ, Paul, Dutch and Rack, l apologise if any offence caused, my post was merely a bit of fun and some friendly rivalry between us all.
> 
> I respect you all and am also very envious of you all, you have given me another little bit of motivation seeing how fu*king awesome you look.


Not at all buddy


----------



## Dagman72

Milky said:


> CJ, Paul, Dutch and Rack, l apologise if any offence caused, my post was merely a bit of fun and some friendly rivalry between us all.
> 
> I respect you all and am also very envious of you all, you have given me another little bit of motivation seeing how fu*king awesome you look.


Can we ban a mod? Hope your head is in a better place today cj?


----------



## CJ

Dagman72 said:


> Can we ban a mod? Hope your head is in a better place today cj?


Much better after a good night's sleep mate...thanks


----------



## Dagman72

CJ said:


> Much better after a good night's sleep mate...thanks


Good to hear, amazing what a good sleep does for you.


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Tried melatonin Pre bed mate helps most sleep
> 
> If not got some zopiclone here if ya want knocks me right out for a good 6


Think i'll be trying those, my sleep is awful atm, seriously annoying.

And CJ, 2" off your waist in 4 weeks and you're the same weight?!?! Impressive


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> Think i'll be trying those, my sleep is awful atm, seriously annoying.
> 
> And CJ, 2" off your waist in 4 weeks and you're the same weight?!?! Impressive


Them zopi's are good little pill's m8, never fail to send me to neverland for a restful sleep, only problem I have with em is the awful metallic taste you get the following day.


----------



## TH0R

Milky said:


> CJ, Paul, Dutch and Rack, l apologise if any offence caused, my post was merely a bit of fun and some friendly rivalry between us all.
> 
> I respect you all and am also very envious of you all, you have given me another little bit of motivation seeing how fu*king awesome you look.


Is this an attempt at the longest tongue in GB?? 4 as5es at once :lol:

Keep it up CJ, less than 5 weeks to go, you've played a blinder up to now x


----------



## Milky

Mate what do you have immediatly post workout ?

Looking for ideas foe my hols.


----------



## CJ

TH0R said:


> Is this an attempt at the longest tongue in GB?? 4 as5es at once :lol:
> 
> Keep it up CJ, less than 5 weeks to go, you've played a blinder up to now x


Thank you mate.....will give it my best shot


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Mate what do you have immediatly post workout ?
> 
> Looking for ideas foe my hols.


I love fruit musli with choc orange maxiraw protein mixed in. Lots of sugar


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Think i'll be trying those, my sleep is awful atm, seriously annoying.
> 
> And CJ, 2" off your waist in 4 weeks and you're the same weight?!?! Impressive


Thanks a lot for the words mate


----------



## CJ

Just had a lovely weekend watching a good friend compete at the Kent show.

She looked superb up there and more than done herself proud...put the pressure on me now to do myself justice at the Leeds

Tbh It's wiped me out now so I won't be doing anymore shows. Time to go hermit mode !!!

Nice kick up the ass though, guys in my class were good so I need to make sure condition is spot on.

Just trained pull and got to speak to Paul. He's happy with where I'm at and changes are planned for this weekend.

91.3kg this morning (post refeed)


----------



## RACK

My cheat day today better put me 6.5kg on to catch back up to you or I'll look tiny lol


----------



## Tinkerbella

CJ said:


> Just had a lovely weekend


You could have just left it there, I'm wounded that my constant fanning, sarcastic comments, supplier of certain nameless items and the drinks runner, didn't get a mention - instead you just blah, blah, blah about what happened on stage! I will now heckle you at Leeds!

TBH I think you saw everything you needed to on Sunday so think going underground get's the big thumbs up from me!!

I'm looking forward to seeing you and Rack on stage together


----------



## CJ

Tinkerbella said:


> You could have just left it there, I'm wounded that my constant fanning, sarcastic comments, supplier of certain nameless items and the drinks runner, didn't get a mention - instead you just blah, blah, blah about what happened on stage! I will now heckle you at Leeds!
> 
> TBH I think you saw everything you needed to on Sunday so think going underground get's the big thumbs up from me!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing you and Rack on stage together


Lol...it was nice to meet you on Sunday clair.....I didn't realise you were on the forum so that response threw me for a bit 

Really nice weekend but I'm shattered now.

Amazing nights sleep last night though which is a bonus as it's been dyer for the last week.

You'll never see that 1.50 for the bottle of lemonade lol


----------



## Tinkerbella

I'm on them all in some form, but I just don't wh0re about! Am slamming a journal up later so will be around a lil bit more!

Must be something in the water as I've been sleeping like a baby recently! But tis good you're getting the rest you need now!

£1.50.....CJ the 80's are calling and they want their price list back. Don't you worry, you will pay in some shape or form MWHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## CJ

Tinkerbella said:


> I'm on them all in some form, but I just don't wh0re about! Am slamming a journal up later so will be around a lil bit more!
> 
> Must be something in the water as I've been sleeping like a baby recently! But tis good you're getting the rest you need now!
> 
> £1.50.....CJ the 80's are calling and they want their price list back. Don't you worry, you will pay in some shape or form MWHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


Sleep has been kicking my **** lately, literally 3/4 hrs a night...but I've had a bit on my plate and things are settling now.

I tend to rob and steal of Kate and gemma at shows so always manage to get away without paying 

........

Tan talk bought now, went with la pro tan...the colour Is lovely and I've seen some nice results on tattoos. Booked the first coat to be sprayed on on the Friday before show


----------



## CJ

.ar$e in the swear filter !!!!!! Really :banghead:


----------



## Fatstuff

CJ said:


> .ar$e in the swear filter !!!!!! Really :banghead:


It's worse that u can't say weightw4tchers because it's got tw4t in it but u can say 'your pussy smells like my cock' :lol:


----------



## CJ

Fatstuff said:


> It's worse that u can't say weightw4tchers because it's got tw4t in it but u can say 'your pussy smells like my cock' :lol:


Lmfao.....

..........

Both cardio section competed and just relaxing now.

Decided to have a couple sunbeds so I've booked myself a block session...bit concerned about my tats but ill put a uv block on them and hopefully that will stop any fading.

The steeper is a right [email protected] of a machine but I'm used to walking for 45 mins and burning approx 200-250 cals.....this biatch strips a whopping 830 cals in a 45 min session.


----------



## CJ

88kg this morning and im feeling extremely tight. dropped off all refeed water and obviously more fat and im really starting to come in now, side poses i can see lines coming in on glutes etc

Startring to get an idea of what he next 20 odd days will be like though....yesterday i felt great but today i feel tired and lethargic. Pauls told me what to expect and i'll deal with it as best I can, I had a few things planned in the next few weeks but everything has been cancelled.


----------



## RACK

Glutes out............ niiiiiiice!!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Glutes out............ niiiiiiice!!!


Not quite buddy but showing some signs


----------



## Incredible Bulk

how the hell do you do 45mins on the treadmill and only burn 250 cals?

zero incline 3.5 km/hr??! lol


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> how the hell do you do 45mins on the treadmill and only burn 250 cals?
> 
> zero incline 3.5 km/hr??! lol


I was just plodding on the streets and plucked that figure out of my rectum tbh 

It was probably more but I only just managed to get a bead on as walking to quickly and my calf would just throb like a swine.

I'm pouring sweat after 5 mins on the stepper.

I''ve made a few mistakes on this prep what with my cheat and cv selection but I suppose it's a learning curve.


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> I was just plodding on the streets and plucked that figure out of my rectum tbh
> 
> It was probably more but I only just managed to get a bead on as walking to quickly and my calf would just throb like a swine.
> 
> I'm pouring sweat after 5 mins on the stepper.
> 
> I''ve made a few mistakes on this prep what with my *cheat and cv selection but I suppose it's a learning curve*.


both where rectified mate, unless a cardio piece has been regular calibrated calories burnt mean nothing


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> both where rectified mate, unless a cardio piece has been regular calibrated calories burnt mean nothing


Yeah they were mate


----------



## CJ

Jesus I just about got through that log session, but that's about all I did.

Hard morning this morning, felt very tired and everything was a struggle.....couple of carb meals and I felt better but legs wasn't an session that I was looking forward to.

12 set per bodypart so that's quad, hams and calfs

Really hard session...I'd love to say I smashed it but I didn't lol....was just a slog

Cv after was a proper joy.....but it's done now and I'm one leg session closer to the show

Cramps were horrendous, going from quads to hams...just completely seized up.

Will get some taurine


----------



## ilovejuice

GREAT transformation i remember your previous journal.hope all is well.


----------



## MURPHYZ

LOL, just think m8, after your show's , how good the R and R is going to be. Your doing well from the last pics I seen m8, the only way is up. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

ilovejuice said:


> GREAT transformation i remember your previous journal.hope all is well.


I am mate thank you...just got to get past this last hurdle 



Breeny said:


> LOL, just think m8, after your show's , how good the R and R is going to be. Your doing well from the last pics I seen m8, the only way is up. :thumb:


Thank you, your right


----------



## Tinkerbella

Cramp is a biatch, esp when you are on your bum anyway with tiredness, are you getting after training only or during the night as well?


----------



## CJ

Tinkerbella said:


> Cramp is a biatch, esp when you are on your bum anyway with tiredness, are you getting after training only or during the night as well?


Just training clair......and mainly on legs

Left knee is sore as fook these last 2 leg sessions

I'm just old


----------



## Tinkerbella

CJ said:


> Just training clair......and mainly on legs
> 
> Left knee is sore as fook these last 2 leg sessions
> 
> I'm just old


Well that's good in a way it's only after training, I sometimes do a little five min spin session after training legs which seems to keep cramps at bay (apart from when confined to a small space for the best part of 7 hours lol).

I wouldn't have said old................I would have said ancient :lol:


----------



## CJ

Tinkerbella said:


> Well that's good in a way it's only after training, I sometimes do a little five min spin session after training legs which seems to keep cramps at bay (apart from when confined to a small space for the best part of 7 hours lol).
> 
> I wouldn't have said old................I would have said ancient :lol:


Good pep talk....I feel young and sprightly now


----------



## Tinkerbella

CJ said:


> Good pep talk....I feel young and sprightly now


My work here is done :clap:


----------



## RACK

Do you really feel that knackered mate? My temper is pretty quick but as for energy and strength I've got plenty


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Do you really feel that knackered mate? My temper is pretty quick but as for energy and strength I've got plenty


Yea mate....I have my tired moments.

3 weeks out, bf is getting very low now .so it's to be expected

Cals are low and I'm burning 1400 I reckon on cv a day + training days...so I'm relying on low bf levels for energy


----------



## RACK

I know what you mean. Find it well facinating cos I did similar prep to you before and had that tired feelin. Now I'm totally different. This is what I love about different approaches, defo more than one way to skin a cat, litterally haha


----------



## CJ

Yeah we're all different buddy.

I'm dealing with it just fine but I certainly haven't got bags of energy lol


----------



## RACK

I'm havin to stop myself doin extra cardio just to tire me out


----------



## CJ

Good day today...legs are very sore but I feel like I've got a bit more energy.

This last week I've cut coffee and **** right back and I feel so much better for it. Max 4 cups a day and only have 3 rollies now 

Work is stupid busy which is a god send now.....I got into the habit of moping around but have found that keeping myself busy is the key....even if that means housework etc.....

Just bought a load of taurine as I'm starting to get cramp in my jaw when I yawn (old rugby injury) and also in my legs.

Weight has dropped to 87kg this morning. Really pulling in and seeing daily changes. Waist

Changed to short esters so water has dropped right off and I'm really happy with the way I'm looking.


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Keep looking in that mirror and at the pic when u started and say " I deserve this" and ull perk right up!
> 
> Can't wait for dinner on the Sunday!
> 
> Keep smashing it bro!


Mate that's a nice thing to say.....cheers.

It'll be worth the effort


----------



## CJ

I'm 86.7kg this morning so I'm officially going for the u70's 

Legs are sore still so must have done something right on wed. Calfs are extremely tight so I'm having a look around for a sports massage place (who do 'extras'  ) next week.


----------



## CJ

Oh and as a post show treat I've booked in for my other hand to be tattooed with this, on 12th Oct


----------



## CJ




----------



## RACK

My limit for the classics is 83.8kg so I reckon I could even go for them at the min but I want to be in the same class as you as that's part of the bet. Plus I think my carb up will take me over that

Not sure what your limit would be for classics as you're a couple of inch shorter than me.


----------



## CJ

Off top of my head I remember it being around 77


----------



## RACK

see you in the classic then haha


----------



## CJ

Lol don't think there is any chance of that...

Fvcking hope not anyway


----------



## RACK

Bout 75kg I think mate


----------



## RACK

Nah, we said u90's so we'll be in u90s


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Nah, we said u90's so we'll be in u90s


Hear you on that mate


----------



## CJ

Just has a really good push session.

Felt really good and managed to move some half decent weights.

Dropped a fair bit of weight this week and tbh I was a tad concern I was looking small (mind games) but the guys had some really nice things to say.

I'm not usually one who looks for compliments but it makes a huge difference in prep, when your re assured your on track.

Paul is happy so my mind is at ease


----------



## MURPHYZ

Alway's nice to get compliment's m8, does wonder's for the confidence.


----------



## CJ

Breeny said:


> Alway's nice to get compliment's m8, does wonder's for the confidence.


Really does mate....


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Just has a really good push session.
> 
> Felt really good and managed to move some half decent weights.
> 
> Dropped a fair bit of weight this week and tbh I was a tad concern I was looking small (mind games) but the guys had some really nice things to say.
> 
> I'm not usually one who looks for compliments but it makes a huge difference in prep, when your re assured your on track.
> 
> Paul is happy so my mind is at ease


I don't compliment for no reason mate, tonight I was impressed you have dug deep these last few weeks and now it shows


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> I don't compliment for no reason mate, tonight I was impressed you have dug deep these last few weeks and now it shows


Thank you Paul


----------



## RACK

Team Alpha and Team Pscarb need a big group hug after this. Glad to see you're still goin strong mate.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Team Alpha and Team Pscarb need a big group hug after this. Glad to see you're still goin strong mate.


Big p1ss up sounds better


----------



## RACK

In the words of Team America........ Fcuk yeah!


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Big p1ss up sounds better


You will both have to have a drink for me guys as I am dieting until November


----------



## RACK

So is Scott, I only remembered once I'd typed it lol. Big xmas party then


----------



## CJ

Breakdown in work this morning...all my filters were already working so I had to go in.

This meant I missed cardio but I grafted my bollocks off for 5 hrs (luckily I dint have to do another job planned)

Just got back and hit the gym for 45 min cv

I'm literally on the bones of my ass, zero energy and starving hungry.

Just want to close my eyes and wake up for refeed tomorrow. Unfortunately I've got family down and there coming over for a roast ffs


----------



## CJ

CJ said:


> Breakdown in work this morning...all my filters were already working so I had to go in.
> 
> This meant I missed cardio but I grafted my bollocks off for 5 hrs (luckily I dint have to do another job planned)
> 
> Just got back and hit the gym for 45 min cv
> 
> I'm literally on the bones of my ass, zero energy and starving hungry.
> 
> Just want to close my eyes and wake up for refeed tomorrow. Unfortunately I've got family down and there coming over for a roast ffs


Refeed was a welcomed 8hrs.

Was great to hammer some carbs

Result was a 11lb gain and a stinking bottom


----------



## RACK

That refeed shouldn't see you tired for a month lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> That refeed shouldn't see you tired for a month lol


If only 

I've got pull session tonight so I'll be as full as a house


----------



## CJ

Dropped to just under 89kg this morning.

Wed is when I see my biggest drop usually and I'm confident I'll be pretty near Sunday morning weight, tomorrow morning.

Slight spanner in the works...wife has been up all night with sickness and ****s. All our close family have it as well.

Luckily me and the boys are okay at the moment but I am worried.


----------



## RACK

You'll not lose any muscle from a tummy bug mate, just water levels will be up and down


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope you dont get ill mate!!! Doing excellent so far, gonna smash it!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> You'll not lose any muscle from a tummy bug mate, just water levels will be up and down


That's my thinking..would rather it now than in 2 weeks.



Suprakill4 said:


> Hope you dont get ill mate!!! Doing excellent so far, gonna smash it!


Thanks loads buddy.

Sitting here analysing every little rumble or grumble in my tummy 

Kids seem to be fine so hopefully just the wife feels the wrath lmfao


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> That's my thinking..would rather it now than in 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks loads buddy.
> 
> Sitting here analysing every little rumble or grumble in my tummy
> 
> Kids seem to be fine so hopefully just the wife feels the wrath lmfao


My missus was ill all day yesterday too, sick about 15 s0dding times and ive got the squits now!!! Selfish b1tch should have slept in the car untill it past!


----------



## Justin Cider

mate your looking in unreal condition!!! subbed


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> My missus was ill all day yesterday too, sick about 15 s0dding times and ive got the squits now!!! Selfish b1tch should have slept in the car untill it past!


Lol I said the same.

I honestly contemplated moving out for a split second Pmsl...selfish bastard that I am


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> U better have your eating shoes on that Sunday night!
> 
> Celebration!
> 
> Think I had the same refeed as u Sunday I called rack to boast!
> 
> Why didn't u send him pictures lol
> 
> Keep smashing it not long to go bro


Oh they'll be on Mr Francis....don't you worry about that  I'm thinking pizza or some American dinner or all you can eat place 

I did think about sending pics but I know how horrible it can be so thought better of it lol


----------



## Dagman72

CJ said:


> That's my thinking..would rather it now than in 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks loads buddy.
> 
> Sitting here analysing every little rumble or grumble in my tummy
> 
> Kids seem to be fine so hopefully just the wife feels the wrath lmfao


Kick the wife out until she is better, dont want you ill and if she loves you she will understand - she can come back after!


----------



## CJ

Dagman72 said:


> Kick the wife out until she is better, dont want you ill and if she loves you she will understand - she can come back after!


Ill have a discussion with her lol


----------



## PlymDan

Hi mate just thought I'd pop in and wish you good luck for both of the shows!

What class will you be doing at the Plymouth?

I expect I will see you there as I'm in the junior category


----------



## CJ

PlymDan said:


> Hi mate just thought I'd pop in and wish you good luck for both of the shows!
> 
> What class will you be doing at the Plymouth?
> 
> I expect I will see you there as I'm in the junior category


Hey bud...

Given the fact I'm doing Leeds the weekend before, I'll be doing the open mate.

Some and say hello buddy and all the best for the last few weeks of prep


----------



## CJ

BBK said:


> mate your looking in unreal condition!!! subbed


Thank you buddy...nice thing to say


----------



## CJ

Aaaaaaannnddddd......baseline 

Well .5kg off but close enough. Weight is 86.5kg... 10lb dropped in 2 days and I reckon I'll be around 85.5kg by Sunday morning

The dreaded bug has hit me but no where near as bad as the rest of the family....I've been up all night with churny guts but not sickness or diarrhea as yet.

Taken morning off cv and won't be going into work, will try and eat as much as possible and keep fluids high.

As long as I'm okay, ill be doing legs and extra cv tonight.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

so baselining thursday then? 

(Runs and hides)


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> so baselining thursday then?
> 
> (Runs and hides)


and so you should


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> so baselining thursday then?
> 
> (Runs and hides)


Lmfao..

Your meant to ignore the .5kg nobber


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> and so you should


Humourous as ever paul 



CJ said:


> Lmfao..
> 
> Your meant to ignore the .5kg nobber


No... i can't...OCD.... 0.5kg means you are indeed going to die....lol


----------



## RACK

This is going to be sooooooo close between us mate hahaha!


----------



## CJ

Indeed...weight will be very similar I reckon.

I'm not sure where I'll be on stage but Monday (after refeed) I was full as a house at 91kg and full abs and obliques .

No where near what I'd want to look like on stage though

Will have a yap with Paul about final week...hes mentioned a few things and knows exactly what our plan of attack is


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> Humourous as ever paul


i was smiling when i wrote it


----------



## RACK

Just switch off and listen to EVERYTHING Paul says mate.

Don't let your head play tricks on you with what you thought you looked like after the refeed, Paul says you're looking good, so you're looking good!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i really admire you both wanting to loom your very best on stage, at the last 2-3 shows i have seen pics from it looks like some just gave up at the 8 week out stage and thought "meh, this will do".

kudos to you both


----------



## RACK

I've lost all my summer partying, a gf and my life for this bet, if I don't get on stage lookin the very best I can it'll all be a waste. Had to give it everything I've got.

As said before, the best and worst bet I've ever made............ and it's not even for cash hahahaha


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> i really admire you both wanting to loom your very best on stage, at the last 2-3 shows i have seen pics from it looks like some just gave up at the 8 week out stage and thought "meh, this will do".
> 
> kudos to you both


Thanks Aaron.....



RACK said:


> I've lost all my summer partying, a gf and my life for this bet, if I don't get on stage lookin the very best I can it'll all be a waste. Had to give it everything I've got.
> 
> As said before, the best and worst bet I've ever made............ and it's not even for cash hahahaha


Thank fvck ....I'm skint


----------



## RACK

Ditto that, I'm loving me overdraft at the min haha


----------



## CJ

Spent the day in bed but avoided the brunt of the bug, thank ****.

Belly has been churning but I've managed to consume all meals and drink 4lts of water.

Got to 3pm and I thought I'd have a stab at legs, manly so I got my pwo 

Good little session and managed 30mins cv and some ab work after.

Condition is starting to come in again after refeed, so I'm interested to see what I'm looking like sat / Sunday morning.


----------



## Keeks

Glad ya havent been wiped out by the bug, bet thats a relief! 

18 more sleeps!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Glad ya havent been wiped out by the bug, bet thats a relief!
> 
> 18 more sleeps!!!!!!!


Whoop whoop...make sure you come and say hi girl 

When you going up ?


----------



## 3752

i will be up at the gym on Friday mate to have another looksy


----------



## CJ

Ideal mate...what time ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Whoop whoop...make sure you come and say hi girl
> 
> When you going up ?


Of course, if I recognise you. Everyone always look so different tanned up and I dont like to stare, so look out for me too. Need some UKM pics of us all!

Just driving over on the day, only live about an hour away. Are you going up on the Saturday?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Of course, if I recognise you. Everyone always look so different tanned up and I dont like to stare, so look out for me too. Need some UKM pics of us all!
> 
> Just driving over on the day, only live about an hour away. Are you going up on the Saturday?


Driving up sat and travelling back Monday.

I'm covered in tattoos


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Ideal mate...what time ?


normal time mate about 5.15-5.30


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> normal time mate about 5.15-5.30


See you there mate

Get the casien ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Driving up sat and travelling back Monday.
> 
> I'm covered in tattoos


Thats not too bad travelling home on the Monday then, least your not rushing to get back and can chill after the show.

Lol, will look out for the tats, if the tans not covered them! You'll be with Rack at some point anyway so will no doubt see you.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Thats not too bad travelling home on the Monday then, least your not rushing to get back and can chill after the show.
> 
> Lol, will look out for the tats, if the tans not covered them! You'll be with Rack at some point anyway so will no doubt see you.


Indeed I will


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> See you there mate
> 
> Get the casien ?


no mate Jen has not said anything to me as i am away and she would normally start the conversation with "What more fukcing protein"


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Thats not too bad travelling home on the Monday then, least your not rushing to get back and can chill after the show.
> 
> Lol, will look out for the tats, if the tans not covered them! *You'll be with Rack at some point anyway so will no doubt see you*.


Yeah just look for 2 kids arguing who got the best tan and biggest biceps :lol:


----------



## RACK

Who's got the best tattoos haha


----------



## Jay.32

Cj will you be putting anymore pics up of your condition before the show?


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Cj will you be putting anymore pics up of your condition before the show?


No mate...just going to leave it til show day now

Only a couple weeks to go


----------



## RACK

17 days to go.

We'll both keep covered up 

You gettin a refeed this week mate?


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> 17 days to go.
> 
> We'll both keep covered up
> 
> You gettin a refeed this week mate?


Yes mate....no changes right up to show in terms of refeeds..


----------



## RACK

Bet that's a nice feeling.

Be good to see if you use a "shlt load" or just a normal carb up before stage


----------



## apollo17

looks like we might get to meet mate as im coming up Leeds to watch the show with my trainer  all the best to ya and I know you will do great bud


----------



## CJ

apollo17 said:


> looks like we might get to meet mate as im coming up Leeds to watch the show with my trainer  all the best to ya and I know you will do great bud


Ideal mate..make sure you come up and say hi


----------



## simonthepieman

Subbing iin


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Bet that's a nice feeling.
> 
> Be good to see if you use a "shlt load" or just a normal carb up before stage


Don't sh1t load John but the refeeds and load the night before will not be rice and jacket spuds


----------



## RACK

You treat him too nice mate haha


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> You treat him too nice mate haha


i think Scarb has plans to refeed CJ on your ballbag the night before rack lol !!!

look i dont give a fcuk who wins out of you both or who places best, but this has got to be one of the best comradery battles i have witnessed so good for motivation it must be pushing you both through it so much easier...

you have both done fcukin awesome even if you dont get through the front door of the show IMO... massive respect.. i have only done a semi prep now for half a day and im already thinking there is no room to put any more food in pmsl !!!!


----------



## CJ

Thanks buddy...its been fun lol


----------



## RACK

Its defo stopped me from bein bored haha

Thanks flinty for the comments

Me and CJ are always textin, talkin. It really is a "friendly" contest


----------



## loganator

just been havin a flick thru this , good thread and good luck to both of you

:thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

loganator said:


> just been havin a flick thru this , good thread and good luck to both of you
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thank you mate


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate , have a good day bro ... FOOOOOCCCUUUUSSSSSSSSSSS X


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate , have a good day bro ... FOOOOOCCCUUUUSSSSSSSSSSS X


Cheers ears 

Sleep is improving as of this last week, still wake up for a slash every 3 hours or so but I drift back off straight away.

I drop my buggy water now and finally feel much tighter...thank Christ, I'm a tad worried that I've lost a week in terms of weight loss but Paul is seeing me tonight......if needs be, I'll ass rape myself in these last 2 week's to catch up, he may say I'm fine though.

Personnel stuff has calmed down a tad now and kinda back in a even keel in terms of problems that have occurred in this last month....in all honesty, no matter how important, I have a very strong '**** it' attitude to anything that will disrupt my prep.....

It's funny, I find myself saying it just a bit of fun and not important on the scale of things, and it isn't, yet still allow it to pretty much dictate what happens in the real world. That said, I've never been someone to go into something half assed , and bodybuilding is hardly a sport that rewards a half assed attitude.

So, 16 days to Leeds, 23 til Plymouth 

Nervous yet !!!! Not arffff lol


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Cheers ears
> 
> Sleep is improving as of this last week, still wake up for a slash every 3 hours or so but I drift back off straight away.
> 
> I drop my buggy water now and finally feel much tighter...thank Christ, I'm a tad worried that I've lost a week in terms of weight loss but Paul is seeing me tonight......if needs be, I'll ass rape myself in these last 2 week's to catch up, he may say I'm fine though.
> 
> Personnel stuff has calmed down a tad now and kinda back in a even keel in terms of problems that have occurred in this last month....in all honesty, no matter how important, I have a very strong '**** it' attitude to anything that will disrupt my prep.....
> 
> It's funny, I find myself saying it just a bit of fun and not important on the scale of things, and it isn't, yet still allow it to pretty much dictate what happens in the real world. That said, I've never been someone to go into something half assed , and bodybuilding is hardly a sport that rewards a half assed attitude.
> 
> So, 16 days to Leeds, 23 til Plymouth
> 
> Nervous yet !!!! Not arffff lol


CJ - its good to read things about life in general that can or could get in the way and yet you remain focused.. but as you say in the whole picture of things in your life its a very small part of it..

i struggle a lot with this personally (balance) so my question to you is how many times do you want to do this (competing) is it a one off thing just to say you have done it or is it forever now going to be a focul point in your life ? (would your life and relationship continue to cope with this pathway in life) ??


----------



## RACK

This has driven us both mate, last 2 weeks now so let's really kick a55!!

Glad to haer life's calmed down for you and you're back chilled. You'll be fine this week, the bug just messed your water levels up so weight/fat loss will hardly be affected for a day feeling rough.


----------



## flinty90

Oh Rack i know this isnt in your journal but i would love to hear your opinion on my last question to CJ from your experience aswell , answer in here or your journal bro !!!


----------



## RACK

I'll just answer here mate.

My life is on total hold at the min. The little bet I had with CJ was a big reason me and Lucy split up, I was a stubborn idiot tbh. First prep wrecked us, 2nd wasn't the best so it was natural she didn't want a 3rd. She stood by me but other probs came up. Me and Lucy split. Obviously I started seeing gemma and me preppin her has helped but I'm not seein her anymore.

My social life got put on the back burner too, no meals out, no drinking, yes I'd nip down town but always be in early and hardly leave the house at the min.

I'm usually at all the dance festivals and partying for the summer, this year I've not been to global, creamfeilds and stayed dieting and training in ibiza. The total dedications takes its toll mentally so I'm glad I've kinda shut myself off. It does get mighty lonely though.

I'm happy with how I'm looking though and that I've shocked people, even scott. BUT I don't think I'd make the bet again seeing what it's cost me (finacially it's a fortune too).

I can't say I won't ever do another comp but I'll defo be enjoying life after this and keep a happy balance with training, dieting, lookin good and enjoying living.

The mental side of prep is the toughest. It only takes one comment to really cut you in half even though you're working as hard as you can.


----------



## TH0R

Could you both put a ball park figure on cost of prep, financially, not emotionally 

Including everything pls lads x


----------



## CJ

I've ran gh a 2iu morning and night. Rack hasn't used it though.

My cycle is low and I've not used many stims.

So 450 gh, and 300 for other bits....that's for a 16 week prep

I was off cycle for 3 months prior to that


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> I've ran gh a 2iu morning and night. Rack hasn't used it though.
> 
> My cycle is low and I've not used many stims.
> 
> So 450 gh, and 300 for other bits....that's for a 16 week prep
> 
> I was off cycle for 3 months prior to that


how about answering my question you fcukin spongehead lol..


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> how about answering my question you fcukin spongehead lol..


Sorry buddy...didn't see that lol

I'll reply in depth tonight pal


----------



## TH0R

flinty90 said:


> how about answering my question you fcukin spongehead lol..


He answers questions in order of "greatness and awesomeness" of said posters you twit

Yours will be answered 3 weeks Tuesday :lol:

xx


----------



## flinty90

TH0R said:


> He answers questions in order of "greatness and awesomeness" of said posters you twit
> 
> Yours will be answered 3 weeks Tuesday :lol:
> 
> xx


LOL he seems to have quoted your post by accident then mate :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Need a refeed 

Feel flat and sh1t and for the first time, I question my reasons for doing this this morning......

Woke up exhausted and with aching legs and ass and just thought 'what's the Fvcking point' .....it's not like I need a pep talk and there is no way I'll do anything other than stick to plan and see it through.

It was more asking myself if it's going to be worth all the hassle, the hunger, the sleepless nights, the lathergy..........

So anyway....hit the gym for cv and felt better straight away.

I feel like I'm in a good place, still bits to come off all over but I think these last 2 week's I can get it off.

Sitting here now typing this, I can't believe the thoughts going through my mind this morning....all of a sudden I'm excited and full of beans about the show....Jesus, this is such a mental battle. Can't tell you how much of a rollercoaster emotions can be even In the space of an hour.

I look in the mirror and think 'your crap Craig' and then an hour later I'll catch mmyself and see something completely different.

The people that count are telling me the right things so that's what I need to concentrate on.

Apart from that I'm cosmic


----------



## flinty90

Dont say this mate lol.... it really doesnt help listening to someone in your condition telling someone in my condition wether its worth it or not (ok i know your at an extremely highly emotional state in your life) heres me just starting out and i want to know your feeling mint, i want to hear you have never ever felt better, i want to hear that every last bit of sacrafice with work, family,personal life has been worth it..

and when you stand on stage with a smile beaming from your face and absorbing in every fcukin person in that arena that is watching you and majority of them not having a clue how hord its been for you , i want you to remember that to yourself. no one has given you anything mate HARD WORK , SACRAFICE,EFFORT has all come from you ..

is it worth it even now

DAM FCUKIN RIGHT IT IS !!! you are becoming a pro bodybuilder mate , just not got the recognition yet ...


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> Dont say this mate lol.... it really doesnt help listening to someone in your condition telling someone in my condition wether its worth it or not (ok i know your at an extremely highly emotional state in your life) heres me just starting out and i want to know your feeling mint, i want to hear you have never ever felt better, i want to hear that every last bit of sacrafice with work, family,personal life has been worth it..
> 
> and when you stand on stage with a smile beaming from your face and absorbing in every fcukin person in that arena that is watching you and majority of them not having a clue how hord its been for you , i want you to remember that to yourself. no one has given you anything mate HARD WORK , SACRAFICE,EFFORT has all come from you ..
> 
> is it worth it even now
> 
> DAM FCUKIN RIGHT IT IS !!! you are becoming a pro bodybuilder mate , just not got the recognition yet ...


Nice words mate...just wanted to give an honest account of what goes through my mind...

Prep certainly isn't all roses for me, but then I never thought it would be tbh.....not for 1 seconds have I regretted doing this, just inner demons doubting my ability more than anything.

Thanks flinty


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Nice words mate...just wanted to give an honest account of what goes through my mind...
> 
> *Prep certainly isn't all roses for me*, but then I never thought it would be tbh.....not for 1 seconds have I regretted doing this, just inner demons doubting my ability more than anything.
> 
> Thanks flinty


It isn't for most mate including me even after 21yrs


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> It isn't for most mate including me even after 21yrs


so you must be just a sicko scarb lol !!


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> so you must be just a sicko scarb lol !!


  thing is i actually like being in the place Craig is now lol plus i know you all love it when i am in that place


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Need a refeed
> 
> Feel flat and sh1t and for the first time, I question my reasons for doing this this morning......
> 
> Woke up exhausted and with aching legs and ass and just thought 'what's the Fvcking point' .....it's not like I need a pep talk and there is no way I'll do anything other than stick to plan and see it through.
> 
> It was more asking myself if it's going to be worth all the hassle, the hunger, the sleepless nights, the lathergy..........
> 
> So anyway....hit the gym for cv and felt better straight away.
> 
> I feel like I'm in a good place, still bits to come off all over but I think these last 2 week's I can get it off.
> 
> Sitting here now typing this, I can't believe the thoughts going through my mind this morning....all of a sudden I'm excited and full of beans about the show....Jesus, this is such a mental battle. Can't tell you how much of a rollercoaster emotions can be even In the space of an hour.
> 
> I look in the mirror and think 'your crap Craig' and then an hour later I'll catch mmyself and see something completely different.
> 
> The people that count are telling me the right things so that's what I need to concentrate on.
> 
> Apart from that I'm cosmic


Ahh mate the emotional rollercoaster that is a prep lol I Dnt feel like this that often any more thank fvck lol I dnt like a prep I hate it! But the feeling of being on stage is poss the 2nd/3rd best feeling I have experienced...

So I do it.

I have a few times its all about keeping your head down and in the game and plot through your prep as numb as you can... Im sat ee hungry as fvck but Im not thinking about it... Numb!

You have a chance to do well in your class imo.

When you do you will see all this shyt feeling is worth the massive rush you get when you you do well.

Your doin good bud


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> Ahh mate the emotional rollercoaster that is a prep lol I Dnt feel like this that often any more thank fvck lol I dnt like a prep I hate it! But the feeling of being on stage is poss the 2nd/3rd best feeling I have experienced...
> 
> So I do it.
> 
> I have a few times its all about keeping your head down and in the game and plot through your prep as numb as you can... Im sat ee hungry as fvck but Im not thinking about it... Numb!
> 
> You have a chance to do well in your class imo.
> 
> When you do you will see all this shyt feeling is worth the massive rush you get when you you do well.
> 
> Your doin good bud


Cheers Jim........numb is certainly a word I would use for the way I feel this morning.

Just plodding through the day


----------



## RACK

Don't you dare cave in on this last 2 weeks sweetcheeks!


----------



## CJ

Oh please let me my love


----------



## CJ

Refeed day slaaaaaaaaaggggs 

In a cracking mood and super excited about the next 2 week's.

waist is now a genuine 30'' (just under) but still holding 47.5'' on chest measurement, reckon I can hit 29'' no probs.

Nice little drop this week of 2lb but it feels like more.

Good place


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy the refeed mate. What have you got planned?

TINY waiste! Going to smash the competition.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Enjoy the refeed mate. What have you got planned?
> 
> TINY waiste! Going to smash the competition.


Usual. Sweets bagels etc buddy.

Thank you for words, stuff like that really makes a difference.


----------



## CJ

No massive changes this week, we keep on doing what we've been doing.

Nice a simple suits me perfectly  ....I'm a simple kinda guy.


----------



## RACK

Bet that's a weight off your mind mate knowin you already kinda know what to expect for the week

Enjoy the refeed too


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Bet that's a weight off your mind mate knowin you already kinda know what to expect for the week
> 
> Enjoy the refeed too


I'm that sort of bloke mate as you know...like to know what's ahead.

I know you work well with Scott's seat of your pants style but I found it difficult


----------



## RACK

Its defo not for everyone and I said months ago you'd love how paul works, its suits you to the ground

My next 10days are all done to a point, after that scott will be living with me so that bit will go on how I'm feelin and lookin


----------



## CJ

That sounds good mate


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> No massive changes this week, we keep on doing what we've been doing.
> 
> Nice a simple suits me perfectly  ....I'm a simple kinda guy.


Simple is the best way mate, can see you have had your moments and its these moments that seperate those who can and those who cant...

Keep it up mate, you have come too far.


----------



## RACK

I'm greatful he's givin so much time up for me tbh, of course I'll be feedin and waterin him but he'll have to put up with me for days while I'm bein a proper tw4t (even more than I am usually!)


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Simple is the best way mate, can see you have had your moments and its these moments that seperate those who can and those who cant...
> 
> Keep it up mate, you have come too far.


Thank you milky...it's been a cracking experience and so glad I made the choice to go with Paul...he's been outstanding and a perfect leveller for me.



RACK said:


> I'm greatful he's givin so much time up for me tbh, of course I'll be feedin and waterin him but he'll have to put up with me for days while I'm bein a proper tw4t (even more than I am usually!)


I hear you on that mate...I'm just snappy


----------



## CJ

Second to last Monday before my show.

I'm really excited everytime I think about it now.

Refeed went well and was kept clean, I was conscious of the 'iffy' week last week so made sure fats we kept low, bar my first meal which included some.

Started practising my routine again this morning so that will be a daily occurrence leading up to the show now. Just need to burn my damn music off onto a cd !!!! Will have a stab at it today.

In terms of changes, water has been increased and carbs / fats have been dropped slightly, also small increase in protein......

45mins cv on the stepper just flew whilst watching the Italian GP  pull session tonight and I can't wait, will speak to Paul and make sure we're on the same page for these last few weeks of training...not sure how hard I should be pushing ?? Legs literally take 6 to 7 days to recover and tbh they don't feel like they truly do with all this cv !!

Condition after refeed this morning is really good given the weight increase.....full abs / obliques and cuts in legs are really coming out now.

A long term Competitive bodybuilding at the fleet club, commented on my shape and symmetry this morning and said I'll look awesome when I dry out, whatever that means....so that was really nice to hear what with so many doubts flying through my head.

Good day so far


----------



## RACK

What was the weight increase this week mate?

You feeling better than friday morning now?

Oh and 13 days


----------



## CJ

Feeling great bud.

7lbs I'm kicking around 88kg so around 13stone 11


----------



## RACK

That's 4lb less than last week ain't it.

Good weight too, I'l be in the classics so will meet you after the show haha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> That's 4lb less than last week ain't it.
> 
> Good weight too, I'l be in the classics so will meet you after the show haha


Sunday morning was a 2lb drop on last week's weight bud


----------



## RACK

I meant on the refeed, last week you put 11lb on didn't you?

You never called me either, this makes me sad as I think you hate me now lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I meant on the refeed, last week you put 11lb on didn't you?
> 
> You never called me either, this makes me sad as I think you hate me now lol


Refeed was 6hrs this week bud, so 2hrs less

I know mate, I'm just in my own world at the moment...dad just text me b0ll0cking me for not calling him as well.

I will call mate...sos


----------



## RACK

hahahaha, I'll let ya off mate


----------



## CJ

Pull session and 45mins cv.

Really good session...blasted through it as energy levels are not great and it isn't long before I feel like I'm ****ing in the wind.

The atmosphere in there was perfect, the guys know I'm 2 weeks out so gave me space but said the odd remark to put fire in my belly......love the gym, such a good bunch........@Pscarb said the same thing

I'm ****ed even after refeed but it doesn't matter now....sheer adrenaline and excitement will carry me through....the lads from the gym have got a mini bus hired and are travelling 14rs (there and back) just to see me on stage. I'm so grateful and happy they're coming.

No support was a bit of a worry, being so far from home, but I know a few of here will be there.


----------



## CJ

Whhholey **** !!!!!

Having to dig in today.....zero patience and tolerance is low.

Could have actually put my fist thrrough the microwave today when the door wouldn't close properly.....obviously slamming it so hard that it'll never work again, helped the situation no end !!!!!

Dropped my last chicken and veg meal for Casien lately because I was waking up craving sugar....the choc caramel Casien works perfectly though...mix it up into a mousse and freeze for 10 minutes.

Legs tomorrow and tbh they're still sore from last week, so I wont be hammering them !!.

Very much all consumed by prep now...very little matters to me now, as selfish as that sounds....work can do one and life is completely on hold for the first time. I've managed to strike a balance with family, work and prep up til now but that's changed.

I've told char and the kids I'm not leaving the house and I'm pretty much working from home for these last 10 days or so.

I'm do lucky to have the support and ability to switch off for a bit.


----------



## CJ

That's blank shaft


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Whhholey **** !!!!!
> 
> Having to dig in today.....zero patience and tolerance is low.
> 
> Could have actually put my fist thrrough the microwave today when the door wouldn't close properly.....obviously slamming it so hard that it'll never work again, helped the situation no end !!!!!
> 
> Dropped my last chicken and veg meal for Casien lately because I was waking up craving sugar....the choc caramel Casien works perfectly though...mix it up into a mousse and freeze for 10 minutes.
> 
> Legs tomorrow and tbh they're still sore from last week, so I wont be hammering them !!.
> 
> Very much all consumed by prep now...very little matters to me now, as selfish as that sounds....work can do one and life is completely on hold for the first time. I've managed to strike a balance with family, work and prep up til now but that's changed.
> 
> I've told char and the kids I'm not leaving the house and I'm pretty much working from home for these last 10 days or so.
> 
> I'm do lucky to have the support and ability to switch off for a bit.


Oh heck, dig deep mate, not long to go now. Im all consumed with prep and everything else is such a nuisance/incovenience, all I can think of is competition stuff/bikinis/routines/posing etc.....but so excited..............we're nearly there!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, dig deep mate, not long to go now. Im all consumed with prep and everything else is such a nuisance/incovenience, all I can think of is competition stuff/bikinis/routines/posing etc.....but so excited..............we're nearly there!!!!!


We are girl...not long now at all but it is kicking my a$$.

You registering on the day ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> We are girl...not long now at all but it is kicking my a$$.
> 
> You registering on the day ?


Only a week and a half of assss kicking left though and then its time to kick some assss! 

No I think Im going to send reg form in this week. My membership from last years still valid so thats ok, just need to send form off. What about you?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Only a week and a half of assss kicking left though and then its time to kick some assss!
> 
> No I think Im going to send reg form in this week. My membership from last years still valid so thats ok, just need to send form off. What about you?


Not done anything 

Will download the forms tomorrow I think.

Got my trunks and tan though


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Not done anything
> 
> Will download the forms tomorrow I think.
> 
> Got my trunks and tan though


I did it all on the day last year, no difference really though, theres just two queues when registering. What colour trunks have you gone for? Think Im going to use Jan Tana tan too, had a practice this weekend and found it did go on a bit easier, but am going to try again with the LA Pro tan this weekend, just to try and get it right as it is a good colour.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I did it all on the day last year, no difference really though, theres just two queues when registering. What colour trunks have you gone for? Think Im going to use Jan Tana tan too, had a practice this weekend and found it did go on a bit easier, but am going to try again with the LA Pro tan this weekend, just to try and get it right as it is a good colour.


Matt black, that's my style 

Key is to get first coat sprayed on...I'm getting sprayed Friday and then I'm travelling up Friday, second coat sat / Sunday


----------



## CJ

Exhausted...that pretty much sums it up.

Currently sitting in my office with 7 days worth of stubble, hair like a crazed lunatic and wearing baggies and an old levi tshirt

Gok wan would have a myocardial infarction 

............

Legs destroyed me last night and I'm even worse this morning, energy sapped and legs like jelly.....hmmm jelly 

Sat next to my locker for 15mins after cv this morning, staring at the wall...eventually mustered the energy to get a shower.

It's got to the stage where I embrace weight training days and loath non training days...the reward of a few more carbs and a pwo meal is worth the grueling hour spent moving the 5kg dumb bells around, sadly I'm not joking lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PWO shakes make my day...along with pre-bed peanut butter.

they go...i will cry


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> PWO shakes make my day...along with pre-bed peanut butter.
> 
> they go...i will cry


Don't even mention the loss of pwo meal .....I felt all emotional just reading that Lmfao


----------



## RACK

Wait............ you get carbs?????

Final stretch now buddy, embrace the smack head look and get ready for next week


----------



## PlymDan

Keep going mate its not too long now until it's all over and done with.

Know the feeling exactly I can't wait for my week off from work before the show, everything at the moment is becoming an effort, even down to getting dressed in the morning and having a shower. Always look forward to my PWO shake.....crave the sugar!


----------



## CJ

Yeah but youve said you function fine without them, I don't at all


----------



## RACK

This is true, if you actually saw how little I'm eating at the min you'd prob just say "fcuk that!" hahaha

You got next week off work?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CJ said:


> Don't even mention the loss of pwo meal .....I felt all emotional just reading that Lmfao


I really wish you and rack qualify for the brits so we can all huddle together with dazc before the show and cry like women over an episode of Opera Winfrey about how much our lives SUCK


----------



## RACK

I kinda feel bad that I don't feel like death, just look it lol


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> I really wish you and rack qualify for the brits so we can all huddle together with dazc before the show and cry like women over an episode of Opera Winfrey about how much our lives SUCK


We really are hard done by, I'm not sure there is another living soul on this planet who has got it as bad as us lol 



RACK said:


> I kinda feel bad that I don't feel like death, just look it lol


HATE is all I feel right now.

I'll my moaning, I'd be gutted if someone rocks to to me and says 'mate, you look about 12 weeks out' Lmfao.......I'm going back to rugby


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Can I play soothing music and stroke hair! ?


You can be the counsellor...you know the one who they bring in backstage to spout all the physco babble lol


----------



## RACK

I've had 4 people at work ask me "This is a bit of a tough question but........... are you really poorly?"

Terminally ill people usually throw big rails about don't they haha

If someone says you look 12weeks out they need knifing or a guide dog


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dutch_scott said:


> Can I play soothing music and stroke hair! ?


if you can play the harp that would be really really good


----------



## simonthepieman

**** dude. It's a lot if suffering to go through for one day of perfection. Stick to it and good luck


----------



## CJ

Bloody agony all last night...

Used that veet stuff and left it on too long in my arm pits !!!!! Ffs

No cardio for me this morning, due to work problems but I'll hit it fir an hour tonight....and do a session in Sunday morning, my usual rest day


----------



## flinty90

ohhhhhhhhhhhh its so fcukin close now bro ,i can almost taste your tan and your ball sweat , (if you had any sweat left in ya ) lol....


----------



## CJ

Lol...plenty of sweat mate...

Not dried out just yet


----------



## 3752

whats all this "oooh its hard" crap try dieting for 45 weeks you big bunch of girls.....


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> whats all this "oooh its hard" crap try dieting for 45 weeks you big bunch of girls.....


your just twisted bro lol...


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> your just twisted bro lol...


This is know mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> whats all this "oooh its hard" crap try dieting for 45 weeks you big bunch of girls.....


shouldnt of got so big in the offseason paul!!! CJ only needed 16 weeks


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> shouldnt of got so big in the offseason paul!!! CJ only needed 16 weeks


yea well some of can and some of us can't


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> No sense no feeling?


Beat me to it.

Seeing Paul tonight, I can almost guarantee he'll be looking like Danny devito again....even after all his dieting


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Seeing Paul tonight, I can almost guarantee he'll be looking like Danny devito again....even after all his dieting


Hey the devito look is in.....  i can guarantee you will have the look of "but but but you said no more changes to the diet" after that comment


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> Hey the devito look is in.....  i can guarantee you will have the look of "but but but you said no more changes to the diet" after that comment


I take it all back.

In fact, my son pinched my phone and he posted that last comment, the little sh1t


----------



## flinty90

lol take his pwo away scarb goooo on lol...


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> lol take his pwo away scarb goooo on lol...


P1ss off you.......  .......wouldn't matter anyway, would still have my cupcakes 

................

Paul's had a look over me tonight, he's a man of few words but I know he was fairly happy as he said everything stays the same 

Gave me some encouraging words and some nice tips ref posing....I've got a habit of letting legs go on poses, especially front double bi........so for all those attending Leeds, feel free to scream at me if a do it on stage  

Knowing how I can be currently, I've decided to take next week off work. Just going to switch off and concentrate on the last days if prep (obviously bar the fricken week after when I'll have to do it all again :banghead: lmfao)

Good day and in good spirits, mum has the boys tomorrow so I'll get cv done and then I've got a date with the sofa and the sopranos box sets that I've been meaning to watch.

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## flinty90

have a good weekend mate yourself... you deserve it...

Pscarb also a man of few words just like Big bear i hear lol.... but i guess if he is quiet then all is well !!!


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> have a good weekend mate yourself... you deserve it...
> 
> Pscarb also a man of few words just like Big bear i hear lol.... but i guess if he is quiet then all is well !!!


Very very similar in there approach.......I hate bullish1t and not a word of it will ever leave either if there mouths.

You know exactly where you stand with them and that works for me perfectly.

Got any plans buddy


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Very very similar in there approach.......I hate bullish1t and not a word of it will ever leave either if there mouths.
> 
> You know exactly where you stand with them and that works for me perfectly.
> 
> Got any plans buddy


sounds great to me mate....

im training legs tomorrow then spending time with missus as i been away all week, and away all next week and next 2 weeks after lol...

up to huddersfield sunday to train withBig bear and have some one to one time (first meeting) so he can see what he is working with, and so can i X


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> sounds great to me mate....
> 
> im training legs tomorrow then spending time with missus as i been away all week, and away all next week and next 2 weeks after lol...
> 
> up to huddersfield sunday to train withBig bear and have some one to one time (first meeting) so he can see what he is working with, and so can i X


He's such a top bloke mate....guys like like him are few and far between both in stature and demeanour

Quiet one for me......calm before the proverbial storm


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> He's such a top bloke mate....guys like like him are few and far between both in stature and demeanour
> 
> Quiet one for me......calm before the proverbial storm


nice mate, i just hope he doesnt struggle to spot me i hate it when they struggle to pass up the 5 kg db's pmsl


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> nice mate, i just hope he doesnt struggle to spot me i hate it when they struggle to pass up the 5 kg db's pmsl


He was fine passing me the 6kg's so should be gtg


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> sounds great to me mate....
> 
> im training legs tomorrow then spending time with missus as i been away all week, and away all next week and next 2 weeks after lol...
> 
> up to Huddersfield sunday to train withBig bear and have some one to one time (first meeting) so he can see what he is working with, and so can i X


you will be training in my very first gym if he takes you to Malone's......

CJ is coming along nicely and will be even better on the day of the show with the final touches applied next week, his back will not be as shredded as his front but it will not be far off but given his overall condition and muscle mass along with symmetry i feel he will not only stand his ground on stage but make an impact....


----------



## CJ

Thank you Paul..got lots to do yet but I appreciate what you've done for me so far mate, as hard as it can be I've really enjoyed the experience and can't wait for a full years off season with you

Lets just get these next bloody couple if weeks out the way


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Thank you Paul..got lots to do yet but I appreciate what you've done for me so far mate, as hard as it can be I've really enjoyed the experience and can't wait for a full years off season with you
> 
> Lets just get these next bloody couple if weeks out the way


so you sticking with paul and going on to greater things bro...?? i feel your next year (although i have been told never to compare) lol.. your next year could be something else truly amazing mate, i cant believe from what you have come to and what you are now, its fcukin ridiculous in the time frame, you obviously have great genetics and a solid work ethic ..

still one of my biggest inspirations on the whole forum bro !!


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> so you sticking with paul and going on to greater things bro...?? i feel your next year (although i have been told never to compare) lol.. your next year could be something else truly amazing mate, i cant believe from what you have come to and what you are now, its fcukin ridiculous in the time frame, you obviously have great genetics and a solid work ethic ..
> 
> still one of my biggest inspirations on the whole forum bro !!


Yeah made thevdecision to go with Paul....he is becoming a good friend and being so close is a god send. Dave would have been the guy if I hsdnt got to know Paul

Mate I'm fvck all and you could easily replicate my progress...I wish you all the best and look forward to your progress buddy.....just keep it consistent


----------



## CJ

Last cv of the weekend done, roll on refeed.

Deadonmyfeet.com


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Last cv of the weekend done, roll on refeed.
> 
> Deadonmyfeet.com


cheers for that chat today bro , really appreciated it :thumbup1: :whistling:


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> cheers for that chat today bro , really appreciated it :thumbup1: :whistling:


Lmfao...mate, I got your missed call at 3pm and was in zero mood to talk to anyone.

I mean no harm but I'm just a bit all over the place bud


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Snap! Iv got 4 hours early refeed!
> 
> I'll txt u some
> 
> Voice notes of me writhing around in croissants!!


  I'm going to an early refeed tomorrow as well.......6hrs of sugary lovin


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Lmfao...mate, I got your missed call at 3pm and was in zero mood to talk to anyone.
> 
> I mean no harm but I'm just a bit all over the place bud


We all have these dys mate, your entitled more than most at this stage of the game.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> We all have these dys mate, your entitled more than most at this stage of the game.


Ill give the bender a call after my refeed tomorrow.

I can tell him about what I ate as he chows down on Daves diet food lol


----------



## RACK

Bit busy in my journal to reply mate lol

Was great to have a looooong chat with you today. Enjoy next week off, jeremy kyle and gettin yourself settled for next weekend. Get ready for a few laughs there


----------



## flinty90

fu cnuty b0llox x


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Bit busy in my journal to reply mate lol
> 
> Was great to have a looooong chat with you today. Enjoy next week off, jeremy kyle and gettin yourself settled for next weekend. Get ready for a few laughs there


Jeremy Kyle will be my bessy mate by the end of the week 

Got some decent box sets as well...actually looking forward to switching off work phone and shutting the world away


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad all is still going well mate! Wish could see updated pics.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad all is still going well mate! Wish could see updated pics.


I've not taken any at all mate...took this 3 week's ago during a mid afternoon nap


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> I've not taken any at all mate...took this 3 week's ago during a mid afternoon nap
> 
> View attachment 94633


I cant like a picture of another mans erection mate, sorry.


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow. Now THEY are a set of legs mate. Abs look great. Not a big fan on the cock in pants pics usually though lol.


----------



## CJ

Yeah lol...it's a strange pointy affair going on there lol


----------



## CJ

REFEED DAY 

Currently laying in bed thinking about what I'm going to buy !!!

Going to hammer cv in a tick and then hit tesco.

Chicken fajitas for tea though, been dreaming of the little Mexican [email protected] all week so I've changed my original morning refeed plans to a 1-7 session


----------



## Milky

I have a Sunday roast as a rule mate.

As much for the wife as me, she misses cooking etc and my diet has messed up her eating habits royally.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> I have a Sunday roast as a rule mate.
> 
> As much for the wife as me, she misses cooking etc and my diet has messed up her eating habits royally.


I understand what your saying mate...I nevrt sit down and eat with the family anymore...so Sunday's is a welcome break


----------



## flinty90

enjoy your refeed bro, think of me at about half 10 getting prodded by big bear and bieng called a fat useless cnut and i dont deserve to be in a gym pmsl .. also he will hurt me when training lol..

be good bro .. looking at racks pics im drooling over what you are going to bring to table, cant wait to see !!! are you posting any pics before show day at all or leaving them till show day !!


----------



## RACK

Enjoy the refeed mate while I'm eatin dust haha


----------



## CJ

No pics mate. Only 7 days til show now.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Enjoy the refeed mate while I'm eatin dust haha


Scott said dust is your favourite meal currently


----------



## RACK

That's it mate, my secret to gettin so lean is dust and 20hours cardio a day since feb haha


----------



## PlymDan

Looking good CJ keep going.

You having a clean refeed or still having a lot of freedom with what you have? Would kill for a cheat meal right now!


----------



## CJ

PlymDan said:


> Looking good CJ keep going.
> 
> You having a clean refeed or still having a lot of freedom with what you have? Would kill for a cheat meal right now!


Processed carbs mate...low fat


----------



## CJ

This time next week hey !!!!!!

Horrendous nights sleep last night but that's been the norm for the last few Saturday's.....awake in anticipation of refeed day 

Got up at 8 and decided to do an hours cv at 9, so didn't eat anything....hit the gym and then headed to tesco around 10.30. By this time I was on the bones of my ass as I hadn't eaten since 7.30pm the evening before.

I remember queeing in the meat / cheese line and the the next thing an old man was tapping me on the hip to wake me up !!!! Woke up, slumped over my trolley, with around 10 people chuckling away.....

Was probably only a few seconds but I was properly gone lol

Refeed us going well...tiger bread and toast has been hammered along with miller corner yogurts.....tea us chicken fajitas hmmmmmmmmm.....

Plan up to Friday has been emailed over from Paul...simplicity in itself...no tricks or fancy inclusions.

Nipping into work tomorrow morning and then I'm shutting the world out for 5 days


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate I bet the cheat food has gone down easy! Look forward to your pics smashing it especially with legs


----------



## dipdabs

It's all getting exciting now! OoooOOOoowoooWoOO


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate I bet the cheat food has gone down easy! Look forward to your pics smashing it especially with legs


Thank you, I'm doing alright pal....refeed was lovely but my belly has only just started to settle down



Kaywoodham said:


> It's all getting exciting now! OoooOOOoowoooWoOO


I'm very excited / apprehensive / nervous 

.........

Body is ridiculously vascular from refeed.

I'm sure I can forgive myself for posting a wee pic of my calf from this afternoon


----------



## flinty90

teasing cnut lol !!!


----------



## RACK

Bloody pic whore haha

Love it mate, 8 more sleeps!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Bloody pic whore haha
> 
> Love it mate, 8 more sleeps!


Lmfao...you love it


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> teasing cnut lol !!!


Flinty ring me tomorrow after 1 mate pmsl....I've completely forgot again Ffs.


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Thank you, I'm doing alright pal....refeed was lovely but my belly has only just started to settle down
> 
> I'm very excited / apprehensive / nervous
> 
> .........
> 
> Body is ridiculously vascular from refeed.
> 
> I'm sure I can forgive myself for posting a wee pic of my calf from this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 94720


Fckin hell!!! they are beasts.... Ive always said you have a ggod set of wheels:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Flinty ring me tomorrow after 1 mate pmsl....I've completely forgot again Ffs.


dont worry about me mate im fcukin insignificant lol... ok i will call YOU tomorrow dont answer this time and im coming to find you and kick you in the c0ck X


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Fckin hell!!! they are beasts.... Ive always said you have a ggod set of wheels:thumbup1:


Cheers jay, hope your well mate ?



flinty90 said:


> dont worry about me mate im fcukin insignificant lol... ok i will call YOU tomorrow dont answer this time and im coming to find you and kick you in the c0ck X


Take you a couple attempts to find that weener mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome calves mate. You see some with good upper body and sh1t stringy legs and calves and just looks daft, legs complete a physique.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome calves mate. You see some with good upper body and sh1t stringy legs and calves and just looks daft, legs complete a physique.


My legs are ok bud....calfs do need yo be bigger (that pic flatters them  )


----------



## RACK

No one on the net puts a bad pic up mate, you know we all take 10 pics and pop the best on. Its human nature 

You have good calfs, flattered pic of not

Final week pal


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> No one on the net puts a bad pic up mate, you know we all take 10 pics and pop the best on. Its human nature
> 
> You have good calfs, flattered pic of not
> 
> Final week pal


Jesus mate...has it really come around this quick ? 

Almost like the end if an era it seems, since we made the bet last year


----------



## RACK

Just put that in my log. Not sure if I'm happy or sad about it

Seems on 2mins since we both said "shall we see if we can both get on stage at leeds?" And joked. Now its 7 sleeps away. Thinkin back, who actually made it into a "vs" battle haha. Gotta lvu da intanetz

Will no doubt be chattin to yoi daily anyway


----------



## CJ

Feck knows.......I think we messed around Keith the idea of a bit if a competition and it kinda stuck.

Your certainly will shaft......off to hit the [email protected] stepper :banghead:


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> I remember when two clients both emailed me saying they made a bet!!
> 
> U two ha what a journey!


I still put 95% of the blame on rack.


----------



## CJ

Pull session tonight fueled by yesterday's refeed  really looking forward to it

Scales were just tipping 89kg this morning.

So into last week !! Tied up the last few bits in work and I'm all done for the week.....

5 days of boxsets and chillin

So excited now


----------



## CJ

Pull session was good last night, I've seen elements of what I want to bring to the stage over the last few days.......the vascularity that the refeed brought matched with the fullness I had in the gym last night and i would be a happy bunny.

Back and rear delts were like I've not seen before...just exploded after a few sets and it was a good feeling seeing the young lads mouth the words '****' when I took my hoody off.....I know that sounds a bit up my ass but **** it, I inwardly put myself down enough so it's good to feel positive once in a while about how I look.

Arms are still meh in my opinion but they'll get hammered after the show.

On another note, my compadre @Grosey was looking very good in the gym....really loving on now buddy and I'll be putting pressure on you to compete next year


----------



## flinty90

good lad ...


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck at the weekend dude, you are going to have such a great time.


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Best of luck at the weekend dude, you are going to have such a great time.


Ithanks Daz, hope so....full of that excited apprehension at the moment


----------



## Milky

Gutted l wont be there on Sunday you know.


----------



## CJ

That's a shame buddy..would have been great to meet you


----------



## CJ

Such a chilled day....really relaxed now and just winding down in front of the tv and xbox

Online shopping is a great past time when hungry and I've scratched the itch and gone a bought a motorbike 

Only a old tl1000 but a bit of v twin fun will be a welcome addition to the garage.

Started packing my bag now as well. Tried the trunks on and they feel much better now I've dropped a few more pounds.


----------



## Keeks

So excited for you!  Cant wait to see you on stage! 5 more sleeps, thats counting Saturday night if you do get some sleep!  Hope rest of the weeks as chilled as today.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> So excited for you!  Cant wait to see you on stage! 5 more sleeps, thats counting Saturday night if you do get some sleep!  Hope rest of the weeks as chilled as today.


Thank you girl


----------



## CJ

So last day of cv for me..

Cutting the plug off the Bastard stepper when leave the gym tonight...either that or I'm replacing its circuitry with that of a kettles 

Great night's sleep...chipper as hell

Got a couple 'fluffer' sessions left...just light upper workouts to get blood pumping, and then I'm done

Have a good day guys


----------



## flinty90

morning bro . enjoy your day mate. almost there now man its adrenaline that will carry you now x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

post show you will be looking at that stepper with lustful eyes when you see the amount of rebound you get 

Dont cut that plug just yet... just kick it a bit lol.


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> post show you will be looking at that stepper with lustful eyes when you see the amount of rebound you get
> 
> Dont cut that plug just yet... just kick it a bit lol.


Perhaps a kick and ill flick it the bird 

just popped into your journal to see if all is as it should be, and see that it is.

Post show is a strange one, I really don't know what expect..mentally. I've made the decision to do a full off season with Paul so I presume we'll be straight on a diet of some sort


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Perhaps a kick and ill flick it the bird
> 
> just popped into your journal to see if all is as it should be, and see that it is.
> 
> Post show is a strange one, I really don't know what expect..mentally. I've made the decision to do a full off season with Paul so I presume we'll be straight on a diet of some sort


there will be a rest period out of the gym to rest u after battering your body through prep then the off season diet starts low then we build up so water and fat is kept to a minimum.......and there will be cardio


----------



## flinty90

haha cj gotta do cardio ner ner ner ner ner lol..


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> haha cj gotta do cardio ner ner ner ner ner lol..


it helped me get to 240lbs last year ner ner ner ner ner lol


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> it helped me get to 240lbs last year ner ner ner ner ner lol


And that's the sort of size I want eventually 

Cardio is cool with me


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> haha cj gotta do cardio ner ner ner ner ner lol..


Oh you wait lol Dave will soon be getting you on the treadmill


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Oh you wait lol Dave will soon be getting you on the treadmill


mate i do loads of cardio anyway lol. i probably do too much at minute x


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> mate i do loads of cardio anyway lol. i probably do too much at minute x


I know ya nobber 

But riding your motorbike isn't ideal lol

Bought a tl1000 yesterday


----------



## tonyc74

well done for seeing this through going to look superb!


----------



## CJ

tonyc74 said:


> well done for seeing this through going to look superb!


Thank you tony...appreciate that mate

I hope you both well


----------



## tonyc74

CJ said:


> Thank you tony...appreciate that mate
> 
> I hope you both well


Good thanks mate hope you guys are as well...

impressed with your dedication with all of lifes distractions in your face 24/7 !


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> I know ya nobber
> 
> But riding your motorbike isn't ideal lol
> 
> Bought a tl1000 yesterday


tl 1000 nice bit of grunt for your money bro. better than fcukin sbout with gay cars anyway lol.. doing a mini iron man tomorrow bro to set myself a challenge. run 2 miles. swim 750 metres and mountain bike 6 miles. try and do it all in under hour and half... see what i can do x


----------



## RACK

Embrace the cardio in the off season mate. I love it. Just out in the fresh air and clearing my mind.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Embrace the cardio in the off season mate. I love it. Just out in the fresh air and clearing my mind.


Your right..will help keep timber to a respectable level as well.

......

Good day today...just about to shoot off to do my last cv session of the week 

I'm very achy at the moment, legs upper body.....so I'll be glad to get the last 'pump up' session out the way tomorrow.

Water loading is going well and I'm introducing expel tomorrow (an over the counter diaretic)

Weight is dropping and Im starting to feel much better about how I look.

I know condition won't be spot on, fat on my a$$ just isn't going to come off in 4 days but I'm hoping the overall package will be okay on the day and not look out of place, aware Leeds is a high standard so I am a bit dubious about what I'll come up against....

what will be will be though and I'm past caring tbh, I've done all I can


----------



## FATBOY

quite a journy m8 been a pleasure to follow it


----------



## CJ

FATBOY said:


> quite a journy m8 been a pleasure to follow it


Cheers mate

Hopefully my offseason journal with Paul will make for an interesting read as I go in search of mass


----------



## danny1871436114701

CJ said:


> Your right..will help keep timber to a respectable level as well.
> 
> ......
> 
> Good day today...just about to shoot off to do my last cv session of the week
> 
> I'm very achy at the moment, legs upper body.....so I'll be glad to get the last 'pump up' session out the way tomorrow.
> 
> Water loading is going well and I'm introducing expel tomorrow (an over the counter diaretic)
> 
> Weight is dropping and Im starting to feel much better about how I look.
> 
> I know condition won't be spot on, fat on my a$$ just isn't going to come off in 4 days but I'm hoping the overall package will be okay on the day and not look out of place, aware Leeds is a high standard so I am a bit dubious about what I'll come up against....
> 
> what will be will be though and I'm past caring tbh, I've done all I can


Not even experienced bodybuilders have glutes dialed in mate, I wouldn't worry, you have worked so hard for this and you will be in best shape ever and more importantly you have stuck to it and cracked on and gone the whole hog.

I really cannot wait to see your pics and also Racks as both journeys have been good to follow and both inspiring to anyone wishing to ever do a show.

Good luck for the final few days you short **** ****


----------



## Milky

Well tosspot you hsve certainly inspired me, along with Rack., but knowing Pauls help has got you here just drives me some more.


----------



## CJ

danny187 said:


> Not even experienced bodybuilders have glutes dialed in mate, I wouldn't worry, you have worked so hard for this and you will be in best shape ever and more importantly you have stuck to it and cracked on and gone the whole hog.
> 
> I really cannot wait to see your pics and also Racks as both journeys have been good to follow and both inspiring to anyone wishing to ever do a show.
> 
> Good luck for the final few days you short **** ****


Thank you Danny...I'll be okay I'm sure but I think ill have better condition for the Plymouth perhaps.

It's been loads of fun and made me realise my goals in terms of .bb'ing.

I've always used haroldas as my inspiration and that's the sort if size / shape I want.

He's gifted and not saying it's achievable but it's something to aspire too


----------



## danny1871436114701

CJ said:


> Thank you Danny...I'll be okay I'm sure but I think ill have better condition for the Plymouth perhaps.
> 
> It's been loads of fun and made me realise my goals in terms of .bb'ing.
> 
> I've always used haroldas as my inspiration and that's the sort if size / shape I want.
> 
> He's gifted and not saying it's achievable but it's something to aspire too


Who knows if its achieveable, but IMO I think you can get very big and conditioned, remember you have trained that long either and still have loads of growing room on your physique.

utilise that appetite mate and I am sure you and paul will have good plan for off season, will follow as normal


----------



## CJ

danny187 said:


> Who knows if its achieveable, but IMO I think you can get very big and conditioned, remember you have trained that long either and still have loads of growing room on your physique.
> 
> utilise that appetite mate and I am sure you and paul will have good plan for off season, will follow as normal


Yeah why not hey !!!!

Thanks Danny


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Well tosspot you hsve certainly inspired me, along with Rack., but knowing Pauls help has got you here just drives me some more.


Thank you mate.

We all need a push in the right direction sometimes


----------



## Keeks

Another day closer 

Would be interested to know what you think to that Xpel, Id seen it and didnt know if it was worth a go. What else are you having with it?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Another day closer
> 
> Would be interested to know what you think to that Xpel, Id seen it and didnt know if it was worth a go. What else are you having with it?


Water, xpel and vit c are the only things I'm using keeks

I'll let you know how i get on with it


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Water, xpel and vit c are the only things I'm using keeks
> 
> I'll let you know how i get on with it


Cheers. Will be adding dandelion root to the above but just didnt know if its also worth getting some of the Xpel so keep me posted. :thumb: Much appreciated!


----------



## methos

Good luck mate. Really interesting journal! All the best for Leeds at the weekend and I'll pop over and say hi at the plymouth show!


----------



## CJ

methos said:


> Good luck mate. Really interesting journal! All the best for Leeds at the weekend and I'll pop over and say hi at the plymouth show!


That would be superb buddy


----------



## defdaz

Did I just read you're in bed with a coffee? This dieting lark is easy!! 

Enjoy these last few days CJ!


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Did I just read you're in bed with a coffee? This dieting lark is easy!!
> 
> Enjoy these last few days CJ!


It's a p1ssing breeze mate 

Cheers Daz, strangely this has been one of my easiest weeks...thanks to a couple of things and a few people


----------



## 3752

CJ is being modest about his condition, his glutes are not striated but his waist is tiny his midsection is shredded and he has lines and condition every where else.........i am seeing him in 30min so will know how he will be on sunday.....


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> CJ is being modest about his condition, his glutes are not striated but his waist is tiny his midsection is shredded and he has lines and condition every where else.........i am seeing him in 30min so will know how he will be on sunday.....


Thanks Paul.

Looking the simplicity of the last few days.......'simple' works for me


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent news Paul. And he actually has some mass on legs too an wide so will make waist look even smaller. Routing for you mate, can't wait for stage pics. No semi on this time though please lol.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent news Paul. And he actually has some mass on legs too an wide so will make waist look even smaller. Routing for you mate, can't wait for stage pics. No semi on this time though please lol.


Lol...will try to keep the old boy down


----------



## CJ

2 days left and hunger hit me like a steam train last night, around 2am !!!!!

I woke up after having a horrific dream where a ghost pinned me down in a porta cabin and screamed constantly right into my face, while my family watched......analyze that fecker then !!!! 

Just mixed a scoop of protein powder with warm water and that was enough to take the edge off and allow me to get back to sleep

Sitting here, hair free, waiting for a friend to come and spray my first coat of tan on. Can't wait to see what it looks like


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol now that is a wierd dream mate!!! Freaky.

I bet the tan is going to completely transform you! Can't wait for pics, I know I've said it already but seriously hope you trample on the competition with all te hard work you have put in. Will do Paul proud I'm sure. Best of luck buddy. You got your routine sorted? Be great to see it on video if you have anyone there taking pics etc?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol now that is a wierd dream mate!!! Freaky.
> 
> I bet the tan is going to completely transform you! Can't wait for pics, I know I've said it already but seriously hope you trample on the competition with all te hard work you have put in. Will do Paul proud I'm sure. Best of luck buddy. You got your routine sorted? Be great to see it on video if you have anyone there taking pics etc?


Couple if mates taking pics and vids .

I'll get them sorted when all us said and don't mate


----------



## Milky

good luck tomorow mate.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> good luck tomorow mate.


It's Sunday buddy

..thanks


----------



## TH0R

All the best CJ, remember to enjoy and smile


----------



## Dagman72

CJ said:


> 2 days left and hunger hit me like a steam train last night, around 2am !!!!!
> 
> Just mixed a scoop of protein powder with warm water and that was enough to take the edge off and allow me to get back to sleep


 why the warm water mate, just preference to cold?


----------



## flinty90

hey brother. enjoy your weekend bro. i wont say good luck as that would be an insult to how hard you have worked.. cherish the memory bro. were so proud of you not matter what happens. xx


----------



## apollo17

All the best for Sunday mate, enjoy it


----------



## CJ

Dagman72 said:


> why the warm water mate, just preference to cold?


Every protein drink I have Is mixed into a thick mousse bud....so I use hot water and then slam it into the freezer fir 5-10mins and it really makes it stodgy like those GU pots



flinty90 said:


> hey brother. enjoy your weekend bro. i wont say good luck as that would be an insult to how hard you have worked.. cherish the memory bro. were so proud of you not matter what happens. xx


Prob had more support if you than anyone else on the board's and for that I'm genuinely grateful flinty



apollo17 said:


> All the best for Sunday mate, enjoy it


Thank you bud


----------



## RACK

Fpmsl, I've made it in the actual gu pots sometimes so its almost like a little desert.

1 more sleep buddy

Ps, guess what............... We've only both done what we said


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Fpmsl, I've made it in the actual gu pots sometimes so its almost like a little desert.
> 
> 1 more sleep buddy
> 
> Ps, guess what............... We've only both done what we said


  

Can't believe this weekend is already


----------



## Jay.32

All the best for tomorrow Cj.. Im really looking forward to what you bring to the stage! coz im a fan of you shape in off season.. :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Have a safe drive mate!
> 
> Take it easy and I'll see u later buddy


Will so bud



Jay.32 said:


> All the best for tomorrow Cj.. Im really looking forward to what you bring to the stage! coz im a fan of you shape in off season.. :thumbup1:


Thank you mate.

......

Coming in really well now and feel good about the way I'm looking, can't wait for the carb up now.


----------



## Dagman72

All the best for the show tomorrow mate, just enjoy it and hit them poses. Do you know how many are in your class and will paul be there? Again great thread, inspirational and amazing body change.


----------



## CJ

Dagman72 said:


> All the best for the show tomorrow mate, just enjoy it and hit them poses. Do you know how many are in your class and will paul be there? Again great thread, inspirational and amazing body change.


Thanks mate...Paul can't make it and haven't got a clue about other competitors buddy..I'm sure my class will be packed though lol


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck CJ, enjoy every moment! Looking forward to the pics.

Hmmm, if you're not riding up then can I borrow your TL for the weekend  :lol:


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Best of luck CJ, enjoy every moment! Looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Hmmm, if you're not riding up then can I borrow your TL for the weekend  :lol:


Cheers bud...lol, sure..you've just got to drive down to cornwall to pick it up


----------



## mal

good luck and enjoy..


----------



## CJ

mal said:


> good luck and enjoy..


Thank you mal


----------



## MURPHYZ

All the best for tomorrow m8, and Rack as well. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Good luck for tomorrow pal


----------



## dipdabs

Wishing u lots of luck for tomorrow CJ!!


----------



## 3752

CJ has put the hard work in and i am very happy with the end result which is a great combination of muscle and condition, all that is left to do is to roll into tomorrow and enjoy the time he has on stage, unfortunatly due to work and family stuff i cannot be there but i will be in constant contact via phone.


----------



## PaulB

Good luck for tomorrow CJ.


----------



## CJ

Thanks everyone...at hotel now just relaxing


----------



## MaxiRAW

CJ said:


> Thanks everyone...at hotel now just relaxing


Best of luck tomorrow pal, it's been a pleasure supporting you, let me know how you go.

Tel.


----------



## CJ

MaxiRAW said:


> Best of luck tomorrow pal, it's been a pleasure supporting you, let me know how you go.
> 
> Tel.


Thanks tel....will send you pics in the morning


----------



## Keeks

Good luck for tomorrow! Cant wait to see you! Have a nice chilled out night and see ya tomorrow!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Good luck for tomorrow! Cant wait to see you! Have a nice chilled out night and see ya tomorrow!


Thanks keeks


----------



## Sharpy76

All the best for today CJ, i'm sure you'll do fantastic fella!


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> All the best for today CJ, i'm sure you'll do fantastic fella!


Thanks loads sharpy, means a lot mate.

Thanks guys......

Had an amazing nights sleep, mini refeed last night and woke up dry and feeling good. Didn't go silly at all and Paul has mentioned I can fill out more, got carb with me so we're just having a nice brekkie and then will trickle carbs in to fill out...rather air on the side of caution last night and fill out gradually today whilst maintaining dryness.

85.2kg this morning so bang in the middle of class, over the moon with that


----------



## methos

All the best buddy!


----------



## CJ

methos said:


> All the best buddy!


Thank you mate


----------



## defdaz

Amazed you slept well!!  Can't wait for the photos, best of luck CJ.


----------



## Dagman72

The day has finally arrived, said it already but great transformation and enjoy. Got your family and friends at the show?


----------



## CJ

Dagman72 said:


> The day has finally arrived, said it already but great transformation and enjoy. Got your family and friends at the show?


Not family mate as they'll be at the Plymouth...but loads of friends have made the journey


----------



## Fullhouse

Best of luck today CJ, your transformation has been inspirational. Have an amazing day :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman

Good luck mate


----------



## Dagman72

CJ said:


> Not family mate as they'll be at the Plymouth...but loads of friends have made the journey


When is the plymouth show? Cannot see it on the ukbbf calender!


----------



## flinty90

just seen routine but the filming wwsnt very good couldnt make you out properly. really fcukin stoked though just knowing you are there and have done it. bout burst out inbtears telling missus. as we have both been following your progress for months. im not even on clomid lol...


----------



## Suprakill4

fcuking hell flint LOL

- - - Updated - - -

?Routine looked great, very graceful and flowed well. Welll done cj.


----------



## Milky

Where's the pictures / vids then ?


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> fcuking hell flint LOL
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ?Routine looked great, very graceful and flowed well. Welll done cj.


i know mate sorry. i dont know what it is about me mate but i get fcukin really emotional when i see foljs achieving great things. dont give a toss about sadness etc but achievement seems to really fcuk me over lol. soft cnut i am...


----------



## Suprakill4

flinty90 said:


> i know mate sorry. i dont know what it is about me mate but i get fcukin really emotional when i see foljs achieving great things. dont give a toss about sadness etc but achievement seems to really fcuk me over lol. soft cnut i am...


I tugged myself 9 times the other day mate and STILL didnt dry up, how emotional do you get about THAT achivement WOO! lol

Im glad he has done it, looked great, getting good feedback.

Milky, its on testosterone muscle live report mate.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Where's the pictures / vids then ?


TM milky


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> I tugged myself 9 times the other day mate and STILL didnt dry up, how emotional do you get about THAT achivement WOO! lol
> 
> Im glad he has done it, looked great, getting good feedback.
> 
> Milky, its on testosterone muscle live report mate.


You call that an achievement lol :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Well done CJ, you did awesomely! Great to see you.


----------



## lightweight09

Well done on placing 3rd


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> If ur at the Leeds show come an say hi sure u can't miss me


Now that is unfortunate, im not there. See you at the brits if your going?


----------



## Milky

Get in there mate....

Fu*king top man !


----------



## 3752

@CJ placed 3rd in a decent class huge congrats to him as he has put in the hard work through these past how many weeks.......I am we'll chuffed all ready have a plan to have him better next week at our local show as need to do some adjustments....


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> @CJ placed 3rd in a decent class huge congrats to him as he has put in the hard work through these past how many weeks.......I am we'll chuffed all ready have a plan to have him better next week at our local show as need to do some adjustments....


Really looking forward to this Paul. He has done ya proud for sure, the pics he looks amazing and well deserved. Love it when genuine nice people get rewarded!


----------



## Fullhouse

Well done CJ, fantastic result for your first show :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Well done m8, top result for you, looking forward to next week now.


----------



## Jay.32

Well done cj


----------



## J.Smith

Top work CJ!


----------



## flinty90




----------



## PaulB

Well done CJ.


----------



## CJ

Thank you guys..will do a ful write up when I get home

Couple of pictures taken of me before stepping on stage...

Lots to work on but I got some excellent feedback on the day in regards to shape and symmetry.....


----------



## Jay.32

You look awsome cj... very good shape :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> You look awsome cj... very good shape :thumbup1:


Thanks mate...got some great feedback ref shape and symmetry from judges..

Just going to work at growing into my class now mate. I have about 6-7kg to potential growth and still step on stage in the same class so it's a nice place to be


----------



## TELBOR

Well done mate! Looking awesome.


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Thanks mate...got some great feedback ref shape and symmetry from judges..
> 
> Just going to work at growing into my class now mate. I have about 6-7kg to potential growth and still step on stage in the same class so it's a nice place to be


Your v shape with small waste... stands right out and is a very good look in my opinion... the small waste also shows off your legs.


----------



## Leigh

Wow! Well done CJ! Pics look amazing:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus mate! Those pics before stage are amazing, how tiny your waiste is, big wide lats and legs too. Complete package.


----------



## PlymDan

Brilliant pics mate can't wait to see how you look at the Plymouth looking forward to a chat!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Jay.32 said:


> Your v shape with small waste... stands right out and is a very good look in my opinion... the small waste also shows off your legs.


x2 tiny waist mate! Looks awesome! Makes you look wide as fck.

Very well done mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Saw you at the show mate, great routine and good poser! Clearly worked hard on that, congrats on the placing. V taper was awesome, have you tried hitting your side poses from the other side (your left I think) looks less tattooed maybe show you off more.


----------



## CJ

Thanks for the comments guys..

Absolutely loved the experience


----------



## defdaz

Well done mate, looked like a proper unit.


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Well done mate, looked like a proper unit.


Thank you daz....just need to take some time out to put some size on, to fit the category better


----------



## Milky

What a day mate, wish l could have been there.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> What a day mate, wish l could have been there.


Thanks milky

Here's my routine guys

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1i5SpNHRja8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D1i5SpNHRja8&gl=GB

And pose down

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jfrWll_etaA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DjfrWll_etaA&gl=GB


----------



## Sharpy76

Congrats CJ!!

You looked awesome on stage mate, well done sir


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats CJ!!
> 
> You looked awesome on stage mate, well done sir


Thanks sharpy, really nice thing to say mate


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Saw you at the show mate, great routine and good poser! Clearly worked hard on that, congrats on the placing. V taper was awesome, have you tried hitting your side poses from the other side (your left I think) looks less tattooed maybe show you off more.


Thanks mate...yeah do need to start thinking of ways to minimise the tattoo exposure lol...

In my line up I thought I was 3rd / 4th as I just didn't have the size and condition was a tad off....

No excuses or regrets here though I'm over the moon and want wait to build on it.


----------



## RACK

Was great to have a laugh with you at the show mate, massive well done to you as well


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Was great to have a laugh with you at the show mate, massive well done to you as well





dutch_scott said:


> Your both legends to me!
> 
> Rock on brothers!


Cheers guys

.......

Good friend just mailed these over....2 1/2 years is a long time but when I look back, every second was worth it


----------



## simonthepieman

Wowsers. That last photo has given me massive motivation that a can have a small waist


----------



## Suprakill4

wow lol. what a crazy transformtion. Has made my efforts look silly.


----------



## CJ

> wow lol. what a crazy transformtion. Has made my efforts look silly.


Thank you....I'm sure that's not the case bud


----------



## RACK

You keeping things tight for this weekend now buddy?

bet you can't wait for next monday.


----------



## Suprakill4

Youve gained an awful lot more than i have in 4 years mate.


----------



## CJ

simonthepieman said:


> Wowsers. That last photo has given me massive motivation that a can have a small waist


38'' at its biggest mate.

Never in a million years did I think I'd have a small waist. Delts were terrible as well, not a good combo for bodybuilding......just a load of hard work and perseverance mate


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> You keeping things tight for this weekend now buddy?
> 
> bet you can't wait for next monday.


Yeah but it's really hard to switch back on....getting it done though buddy


----------



## RACK

I can imagine, you'll be fine though as you know the job you have to do. Plus I've only had a day or so eating crap and I'm fed up of it already.

Think of how much fun you'll have this weekend with even more people there cheering for you


----------



## Dagman72

tear in my eye typing this mate, absolutely awesome mate, words fail me.


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> .......
> 
> Good friend just mailed these over....2 1/2 years is a long time but when I look back, every second was worth it
> 
> View attachment 95538
> 
> 
> View attachment 95539


Cj, great transformation mate.... but them fcking socks :lol: :laugh:


----------



## CJ

Dagman72 said:


> tear in my eye typing this mate, absolutely awesome mate, words fail me.


Thanks loads mate...real nice thing yo say


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Cj, great transformation mate.... but them fcking socks :lol: :laugh:


I was a best man at a wedding un Cyprus lol......sh1t faced


----------



## simonthepieman

It's taken years, but I've gotten something like delts at last. But I've always had a wide waist.

However I would have said the same of you. Operation V COMMENCE


----------



## CJ

simonthepieman said:


> It's taken years, but I've gotten something like delts at last. But I've always had a wide waist.
> 
> However I would have said the same of you. Operation V COMMENCE


Good lad....


----------



## CJ

Light leg session tonight and then 25mins hitt cv

Made a refreshing change from slow plodding and certainly got the ticker going.

Plan is very similar to last week but with a couple of tweaks.


----------



## Jay.32

So you didnt really get to pig out on nice food after the show cj? due to your next show being so close?


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> So you didnt really get to pig out on nice food after the show cj? due to your next show being so close?


Hey j....

I had a meal with gem and Kate, and a few other guys, in an American dinner.

Pulled pork baguette and chips, and a piece of cheese cake.

But I was straight back on diet Monday morning buddy, along with water leading :banghead: 

.............

Difficult day yesterday, body was playing silly buggers holding water and I was weighing In at 89.3kg !!!!! Tbh I was a little worried that my body didn't want to know about another final week !!

Thankfully I dropped 3kg overnight and am feeling tighter and feel I can bring a better package to the stage this weekend, than last..

I'm hoping to go much easier on the tan as well and stick at 2 coats, one sprayed on sat and a final coat on Sunday morning.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. Tan will be much better a little lighter thats for sure. 3kg is some weight to lose overnight, where does the weight go? never understand it.


----------



## big silver back

well done, you looked brilliant mate very impressive :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Tan will be much better a little lighter thats for sure. 3kg is some weight to lose overnight, where does the weight go? never understand it.


Out ya nob mate lol it's all water...that said, I have zero understanding of the process 



big silver back said:


> well done, you looked brilliant mate very impressive :thumbup1:


Thanks loads for saying that, just put a massive smile in my face.

Reading comments like that make it all worth while so thank you


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah but 3kg!! That's a LOT of p1ss lol.


----------



## CJ

Another big drop over night. Around 2kg

84.2kg this morning, stage weight was 84.8kg

Body seems to be really responding to the changes Paul has made.


----------



## Suprakill4

Great news mate. Waiste can't get any smaller. Would love for you to get a Brits invite!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

never understood the whole point of trying to hide the tattoos.

Its is obvious you have them so why blur conditioning more by making everything dark

embrace them, 2 coats of tan and a light oil and you are good to go


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> never understood the whole point of trying to hide the tattoos.
> 
> Its is obvious you have them so why blur conditioning more by making everything dark
> 
> embrace them, 2 coats of tan and a light oil and you are good to go


100 percent right....and the judge's said the same.

I cringe when I look at the tan on Sunday...like you said, I just looked dirty


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Great news mate. Waiste can't get any smaller. Would love for you to get a Brits invite!!


That won't be happening mate as it's non affiliated.

There would be no point anyway pal...my physique isn't ready for it and I'd be cannon fodder..12 months should have me at a better place


----------



## methos

Mate! That is an amazing transformation. I'm honestly blown away. When I look at the change I've made the past few years I'm well happy, well I was until now  but that is just awesome! Good work mate seriously!


----------



## CJ

methos said:


> Mate! That is an amazing transformation. I'm honestly blown away. When I look at the change I've made the past few years I'm well happy, well I was until now  but that is just awesome! Good work mate seriously!


Thank you....means a lot mate.

I hope I can just keep moving forward from here buddy.


----------



## RACK

Did you say you were doing the carb up different to this weekend than last mate?


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Did you say you were doing the carb up different to this weekend than last mate?


I didn't really carb up at all mate...I was way too hesitant with food but that was me and rab airing on the aide of caution, this weekend I'll have Paul's beady eyes on me 

Lots of little things didn't go to plan, nothing to do with prep just the morning of show....legs were crap on stage yet on normal carb ups they're riddled with veins etc. I just didn't get enough in me mate.

Tan was too thick and I should have stripped off as the sweat turned it green. So only 2 coats this weekend.

Very stressful journey up before show (6hrs) and I suddenly held water.

No of the above would have effected placings and I have no regrets what so ever, time of my life up there and an amazing weekend.

Just a learning curve.....just the little tweak Paul has made this week, I can tell, have made a big difference. I'm confident I'll be tighter come Sunday


----------



## RACK

It's very hit and miss witht he carb up and not wantin to over spill. I'm usually mega sensitive to carbs so we took it really careful, looks like we could have piled them in and I'd have filled out more but it's all a learning curve.

Looking forward to seein pics from the weekend.

As for the legs, when back stage lay on the floor with your legs in the air or on a chair, seems to shift water off them and bring cuts out more, I didn't believe it til last weekend lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> It's very hit and miss witht he carb up and not wantin to over spill. I'm usually mega sensitive to carbs so we took it really careful, looks like we could have piled them in and I'd have filled out more but it's all a learning curve.
> 
> Looking forward to seein pics from the weekend.
> 
> As for the legs, when back stage lay on the floor with your legs in the air or on a chair, seems to shift water off them and bring cuts out more, I didn't believe it til last weekend lol


You know what, loads of guys were saying to me to sit down and chill but I was running around saying hi to everyone right up to stage Lmfao.

Lesson learnt on that front !!!!!


----------



## RACK

Scott shouted at me to tell me to stop. That's why I was hardly seen. I'd have liked to have chatted to people a bit more and spend more time with Gemma back stage (Although she kicked ass with her top 6 finish) but I just had to sit down and calm down.

Was it me or was it red hot in there too? I swear I could have passed out with the heat!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Scott shouted at me to tell me to stop. That's why I was hardly seen. I'd have liked to have chatted to people a bit more and spend more time with Gemma back stage (Although she kicked ass with her top 6 finish) but I just had to sit down and calm down.
> 
> Was it me or was it red hot in there too? I swear I could have passed out with the heat!!


Boiling mate.......was a bleeding nightmare


----------



## CJ

Another 2.2lbs off over night and sitting at 83.3kg.

That's me down 1kg on this time last week..I reckon I'll hit 82kg by Sunday morning...defending on carb up timing.

Much better place..much dryer and very excited to see what I can do on Sunday


----------



## Suprakill4

Was it under 90's you done last week mate? and same this week?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Was it under 90's you done last week mate? and same this week?


Yes mate but this weekend will be an open class


----------



## Suprakill4

ah right, i dont really understand it all. So this week you could be on stage against people over 100kg for instance?


----------



## simmo31

Looking in great shape dude, nice to see someone from down here doing so well, would have loved to pop up and seen you in Plymouth this weekend but have a stupid christening. Best of luck


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> ah right, i dont really understand it all. So this week you could be on stage against people over 100kg for instance?


Yes buddy ..... 



simmo31 said:


> Looking in great shape dude, nice to see someone from down here doing so well, would have loved to pop up and seen you in Plymouth this weekend but have a stupid christening. Best of luck


Thanks mate..where do you live ?


----------



## CJ

Very good friend of mine compiled this video of my Leeds journey, for me

Could someone embed please

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=LO2pgbf8H3k&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DLO2pgbf8H3k%26feature%3Dyoutu.be&gl=GB


----------



## Suprakill4

WOW, s0d that lol.


----------



## RACK

Supra, NABBA use height classes. Class 4 is upto and inc 165cm, Class 3 is 165cm upto and inc 1.72, Class 2 is 172cm upto and inc 179cm, Class 4 is over 179cm

UKBFF go in weight class, so U70kgs, U80kgs, U90kgs, U100kgs then over 100kg. Classics have a height to weight ratio limit for under 175cm the limit in kg is (height in cm - 100 + 4), 175cm and over it's (height in cm - 100 + 6)

Open classes, Jay Cutler could walk in and stand next on stage next to you


----------



## Suprakill4

thanks.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW, s0d that lol.


You think differently if you had experienced the feeling mate.

Could.nt give a sh1t about who rocks up on stage on Sunday...this is very much for my family and friends.

The sacrifice has been as much on their part as mine and they're so excited about .

Even if Last place, I'll still bow my head gracefully and be content in the fact my loved ones got to see me up there buddy


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> You think differently if you had experienced the feeling mate.
> 
> Could.nt give a sh1t about who rocks up on stage on Sunday...this is very much for my family and friends.
> 
> The sacrifice has been as much on their part as mine and they're so excited about .
> 
> Even if Last place, I'll still bow my head gracefully and be content in the fact my loved ones got to see me up there buddy


Yeah your absolutely right mate. And at least you wont look out of place there too, looking excellent.


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Very good friend of mine compiled this video of my Leeds journey, for me
> 
> Could someone embed please
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=LO2pgbf8H3k&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DLO2pgbf8H3k%26feature%3 Dyoutu.be&gl=GB


There you go CJ


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> There you go CJ


Thank you buddy


----------



## Suprakill4

Only watched the first couple minutes because at work but thats brilliant!!! Very inspiring. Your much bigger than i though (not that i thought you was small!)


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Only watched the first couple minutes because at work but thats brilliant!!! Very inspiring. Your much bigger than i though (not that i thought you was small!)


for fcksake are you having a dig again!!!!!

Joking:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> for fcksake are you having a dig again!!!!!
> 
> Joking:lol:


LOL i read that on my phone email update and it didnt show the joking bit, i got properly p1ssed off then lol!! Nah he looks good, love CJ's shape, symmetry and school kid waiste!


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL i read that on my phone email update and it didnt show the joking bit, i got properly p1ssed off then lol!! Nah he looks good, love CJ's shape, symmetry and school kid waiste!


Cheers ears...


----------



## CJ

Popped over to see Paul today and had a nice chat about our preps.

He's struggling bless him and no way is going to make it !!!  if I had to find a positive in it all I'd say he's looking bloody big and bloody lean but still as short as a miniature pony.

He's happy with where I'm sitting, 2 days out, and has confirmed the plan for the next 48 ish hours.


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Popped over to see Paul today and had a nice chat about our preps.
> 
> He's struggling bless him and no way is going to make it !!!  if I had to find a positive in it all I'd say he's looking bloody big and bloody lean but still as short as a miniature pony.
> 
> He's happy with where I'm sitting, 2 days out, and has confirmed the plan for the next 48 ish hours.


Similar to last week mate or some tweeks for the next 48 hours?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Similar to last week mate or some tweeks for the next 48 hours?


The tweaks have been all week bud but the whole weekend will be different as Paul will have his eyes on me....


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah excellent, i didnt know he was making this show. That will be much better then. I would be petrified competing if i didnt have my coach or someone like that there.....


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah excellent, i didnt know he was making this show. That will be much better then. I would be petrified competing if i didnt have my coach or someone like that there.....


Yeah bud he only lives 10 mins away from me and trains at the same gym


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah thats cool then. When i read couldnt make the last show i just thought he was too far away.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah thats cool then. When i read couldnt make the last show i just thought he was too far away.


He was mate.

I live in Cornwall so travelled 6 1/2 hrs to do Leeds....

Paul lives in Plymouth, about a 10 min drive from me


----------



## Jay.32

Cornwall .... I love the surf down there....


----------



## Suprakill4

ah that makes sense. I used to live in Plymouth for years when i was younger!


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Cornwall .... I love the surf down there....


I surfed up until my late teens



Suprakill4 said:


> ah that makes sense. I used to live in Plymouth for years when i was younger!


I'm a valley boy (Wales) but moved down here when I was 7 mate


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> I surfed up until my late teens
> 
> I'm a valley boy (Wales) but moved down here when I was 7 mate


I cant believe you given up...

I started surfing three years ago, and Im well and truly addicted...


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> I cant believe you given up...
> 
> I started surfing three years ago, and Im well and truly addicted...


It was amaZing but rugby took over my life mate


----------



## Jay.32

Will have to have a pint, next time im down that way surfing..


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Will have to have a pint, next time im down that way surfing..


Make sure you pm me when you do buddy because I'd Defo be up for that


----------



## 3752

CJ said:


> Popped over to see Paul today and had a nice chat about our preps.
> 
> *He's struggling bless him and no way is going to make it !!! *  if I had to find a positive in it all I'd say he's looking bloody big and bloody lean but still as short as a miniature pony.
> 
> He's happy with where I'm sitting, 2 days out, and has confirmed the plan for the next 48 ish hours.


you will regret this......


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> you will regret this......


Thought that might be the case


----------



## defdaz

Great vid mate, some good squatting there boss!! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Great vid mate, some good squatting there boss!! :thumb:


Thank you buddy..

It seems an age since I was moving half decent weight 

How you feeling ?


----------



## defdaz

Really tired from working and lack of sleep but like a flipping lion in the gym! PB on leg press yesterday and 65lb side raises the workout before (PB as well). I think someone's swapped my gear for legit stuff or something 

Feeling good for the weekend?


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Really tired from working and lack of sleep but like a flipping lion in the gym! PB on leg press yesterday and 65lb side raises the workout before (PB as well). I think someone's swapped my gear for legit stuff or something
> 
> Feeling good for the weekend?


I genuinely am like a kid at xmas.......I want that feeling of being on stage again.

You planning a week of work before finals ? I found it helped loads just to switch off


----------



## CJ

1lb drop last night...feel very good and can't wait for rib eye steak and chunky chips tonight 

Spray tan at 10.30 and a day of literally feck all planned....going to rest up and hit the dvd shop in a tick


----------



## flinty90

you seem even more laid back than you were this time last week mate.. i see that confidence thing has hit you bro lol...

fcukin nail it matey :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> you seem even more laid back than you were this time last week mate.. i see that confidence thing has hit you bro lol...
> 
> fcukin nail it matey :thumbup1:


Thanks mate...I've got none of the logistical issues of last weekend...

When I look back it was an extremely stressful couple of days.

Right now I'm laying on the sofa chilling with my boys, watching wrestling.......not as good as it was in my day when the ultimate warrior rocked my world


----------



## Keeks

Good luck for tomorrow CJ! If you do anywhere near as well as you did last week, you'll smash it again!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Good luck for tomorrow CJ! If you do anywhere near as well as you did last week, you'll smash it again!


Really appreciate that keeks...will keep you posted.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

if you don't do well tomorrow i'm going to send the guys to come and have a word with you.................lol


----------



## CJ

Khaos said:


> if you don't do well tomorrow i'm going to send the guys to come and have a word with you.................lol


Deal buddy 

I'll do my very best


----------



## CJ

Feeling really good this morning...

Sitting at 82.8 this morning after a nice plate of chunky chips and rib eye steak.

Poor night's sleep but I expected that due to needing the toilet lots 

Currently carbing up and then off to see Paul at 10.30


----------



## PlymDan

Good luck today will be good to see you. You happier with your conditioning this week?


----------



## CJ

I am mate...

Constantly improving as well


----------



## Rotsocks

Thought I better post in this one as well.

All the best for today mate


----------



## defdaz

Hope you have an awesome day CJ, best of luck buddy. 

- - - Updated - - -



PlymDan said:


> Good luck today will be good to see you. You happier with your conditioning this week?


Good luck to you too Dan!


----------



## CJ

Rotsocks said:


> Thought I better post in this one as well.
> 
> All the best for today mate





defdaz said:


> Hope you have an awesome day CJ, best of luck buddy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Good luck to you too Dan!


Cheers Daz / Andy


----------



## MURPHYZ

Good luck for today m8, :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Thank you bud


----------



## PaulB

Good luck CJ.


----------



## Richie186

Good luck mate.


----------



## CJ

Cheers buddy

Condition is much better this morning


----------



## MURPHYZ

CJ said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Condition is much better this morning


Taking the top spot today then m8.


----------



## Fullhouse

Looking good buddy in for the win today


----------



## CJ

Breeny said:


> Taking the top spot today then m8.





Fullhouse said:


> Looking good buddy in for the win today


Ah it would be there will be some really good guys up there tonight.

I'm not looking beyond being up there for the family but really appreciate the kind words lads


----------



## Suprakill4

Holy sh1t!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one SWRIOUSLY crazy transformation in one week. Goin to nail it today mate. Incredible conditioning and the size to go with it b


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Holy sh1t!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one SWRIOUSLY crazy transformation in one week. Goin to nail it today mate. Incredible conditioning and the size to go with it b


Thank you mate...

Just seen Paul..just keep carbing up is the message


----------



## Suprakill4

So even fuller yet then. Nice!!! And don't have to make a wait either? Awesome mate.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> So even fuller yet then. Nice!!! And don't have to make a wait either? Awesome mate.


That's right mate..fullness is the key here buddy


----------



## Suprakill4

Sure you will nail it an enjoy the carbs too. What you using as your carb source. I've never looked into something like carbing on a show day having never competed.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Sure you will nail it an enjoy the carbs too. What you using as your carb source. I've never looked into something like carbing on a show day having never competed.


Just processed carbs mate..the same stuff I've asked my body to deal with every Sunday for the last 14 week's.

Bagels..sweets...pancakes...etc etc


----------



## Suprakill4

Yummyyyyyy. Good idea would be silly to add carbs your body is not used to. Paul's worked wanders here mate with you, and obvious you who put the hard work in. Will you be at the Brits?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Yummyyyyyy. Good idea would be silly to add carbs your body is not used to. Paul's worked wanders here mate with you, and obvious you who put the hard work in. Will you be at the Brits?


Certainly will bud..I'm there from Friday til Monday  you ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Should be there for Saturday and Sunday mate.


----------



## Milky

Fu*king good luck mate, still looking awesome !


----------



## CJ

Cheers buddy


----------



## RACK

As said on text earlier today, hats off pal you look awesome! Go do your family and mates proud! Massive props to you and paul, enjoy the day and the indian after


----------



## 3752

Craig got 3rd in a tough line up 6 it was very close across the top 3, I had him second huge improvement from last week and Craig enjoyed himself in front of his home crowd


----------



## plym30

Pscarb said:


> Craig got 3rd in a tough line up 6 it was very close across the top 3, I had him second huge improvement from last week and Craig enjoyed himself in front of his home crowd


Who took first pscarb?


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent news Paul! Look forward to the pics. Incredible how different his legs looked from last week. Shredded.

- - - Updated - - -

Done family and friends proud Craig.


----------



## PlymDan

Sorry I didn't get a chance to come chat mate but you looked awesome up there buddy well done


----------



## CJ

Dan..you looked cracking up there mate. I was hollering like a loon for ya lol.

I was chuffed to get 3rd seeing as 3 of the other 5 lads had qualified for British final in the past...looking at pics I find it hard to see how 2nd beat me but hey ho.......please don't think that's sour grapes, that's not my style at all. The judge's thought he was better and that's all that counts.

Little Jamie has got a cracking physique and deserved top spot....got some brilliant video footage so will post it up when I work out how to, wife has posted on my Facebook wall....I'm Craig Jones if anyone wants to add me.

Sorry to say but la pro tan was awful on me even with 2 coats....just doesn't sit well on me at all. Lesser learnt there and won't use again...don't think it's very good for people who sweat a lot !!!!!

First year competing and I'm just over the moon with how it's gone



Paul has been a bloody rock and he'll be my prep guy for at least the next 12-18 months. Can see him becoming a close friend as well

So that's me signing off for a year.... 

I'll leave this journal up for a week or so to post vids and pics but I'll be starting a off season bulking journal where you'll see me really pack some size on


----------



## Suprakill4

Congrats Craig. Knew you would do well. Very interested to see pics!

Will you be having an off season journal?

Do you think you could have done anything close to this without Paul? A prep guys invaluable in my opinion, I bet off season with him will be amazing.

- - - Updated - - -

Congrats Craig. Knew you would do well. Very interested to see pics!

Will you be having an off season journal?

Do you think you could have done anything close to this without Paul? A prep guys invaluable in my opinion, I bet off season with him will be amazing.


----------



## CJ

Know way on earth ref Paul.

It's so much more than numbers and weights...Paul has been my leveller right the way through this. There is a reason why he'll be my prep guy for the future bud, he's right on the same wavelength as me.

Yes mate. Bulking journal will be up this week


----------



## Suprakill4

Good to hear mate he has done really well with you.

Can't wait for the off season log. Any plans yet on whether you will be staying relatively lean or all out mass gainin. Can't imagine Paul would advocate someone gaining weight fr the sake of it unless its quality weight - lbm!


----------



## defdaz

Congrats mate, boy did good! Enjoy your off season....


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Congrats mate, boy did good! Enjoy your off season....


Cheers daz...... 



Suprakill4 said:


> Good to hear mate he has done really well with you.
> 
> Can't wait for the off season log. Any plans yet on whether you will be staying relatively lean or all out mass gainin. Can't imagine Paul would advocate someone gaining weight fr the sake of it unless its quality weight - lbm!


All out mass but keeping bf at respectable levels

I want to concentrate st being the best I can be on stage so not bothered if I'm a tad out of shape in the off season


----------



## Dagman72

Wow, what a first season competing. Congrats on everything you have achieved mate (massive well done).


----------



## CJ

Dagman72 said:


> Wow, what a first season competing. Congrats on everything you have achieved mate (massive well done).


Thanks mate..I've got a starting point now 

Time to build on it.


----------



## RACK

Forget all this..... how was the curry haha

Mate, you've done awesome this year and as said before you and Paul make a great team (told you ya would when you started working with him  ) looking forward to seeing what you both do in the off season

Will drop you a text in a day or so too once you can prise yourself away from the fridge and bakery isle in waitrose.

Again massive well done mate

- - - Updated - - -

Forget all this..... how was the curry haha

Mate, you've done awesome this year and as said before you and Paul make a great team (told you ya would when you started working with him  ) looking forward to seeing what you both do in the off season

Will drop you a text in a day or so too once you can prise yourself away from the fridge and bakery isle in waitrose.

Again massive well done mate


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Forget all this..... how was the curry haha
> 
> Mate, you've done awesome this year and as said before you and Paul make a great team (told you ya would when you started working with him  ) looking forward to seeing what you both do in the off season
> 
> Will drop you a text in a day or so too once you can prise yourself away from the fridge and bakery isle in waitrose.
> 
> Again massive well done mate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Forget all this..... how was the curry haha
> 
> Mate, you've done awesome this year and as said before you and Paul make a great team (told you ya would when you started working with him  ) looking forward to seeing what you both do in the off season
> 
> Will drop you a text in a day or so too once you can prise yourself away from the fridge and bakery isle in waitrose.
> 
> Again massive well done mate


Cheers mate..I didn't eat anything mate as I felt terrible after the show.

2 cups of tea and a shower, then hit the sack.

Just woke up and had oats, protein, 2 bits of wholemeal toast with pb send a cupcake to finish off with.....damn it was good.

Got a homemade chicken stew and tiger bread for lunch and then that elusive curry for tea.

Just climbed back into bed.....


----------



## Jay.32

Well done cj... theres not many who can make top 3 in both there 1st & 2nd show...

As you know im a fan of your shape... and if it its now given you the competing bug!!! I cant wait to see what you bring to the table next year!!!

Enjoy your rest, and food mate :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Cheers mate..I didn't eat anything mate as I felt terrible after the show.

2 cups of tea and a shower, then hit the sack.

Just woke up and had oats, protein, 2 bits of wholemeal toast with pb and a cupcake to finish off with.....damn it was good.

Got a homemade chicken stew and tiger bread for lunch and then that elusive curry for tea.

Just climbed back into bed.....


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Well done cj... theres not many who can make top 3 in both there 1st & 2nd show...
> 
> As you know im a fan of your shape... and if it its now given you the competing bug!!! I cant wait to see what you bring to the table next year!!!
> 
> Enjoy your rest, and food mate :thumbup1:


Great to read that jay, thank you buddy


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> Cheers mate..I didn't eat anything mate as I felt terrible after the show.
> 
> 2 cups of tea and a shower, then hit the sack.
> 
> Just woke up and had oats, protein, 2 bits of wholemeal toast with pb send a cupcake to finish off with.....damn it was good.
> 
> Got a homemade chicken stew and tiger bread for lunch and then that elusive curry for tea.
> 
> Just climbed back into bed.....


And I'm sat here at work now wanting tiger bread haha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> And I'm sat here at work now wanting tiger bread haha


How good is that sh1t.......especially when it's warm..hmmmmmm


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done CJ, a good debut year and well earned rest.


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:



> well done CJ, a good debut year and well earned rest.


Thanks IB.....


----------



## Keeks

Congratulations and well done! Time to sit back and chill now eh!?!?! You deserve it! :thumb: Hope the curry was good! 

- - - Updated - - -

Congratulations and well done! Time to sit back and chill now eh!?!?! You deserve it! :thumb: Hope the curry was good!


----------



## H_JM_S

Congratulations mate! That's some inspirational stuff!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Congratulations mate! That's some inspirational stuff!!!


----------



## loganator

Well done , great stuff!


----------

